# PC Suggested Configs



## sidster (Mar 9, 2017)

*Suggested PC Configurations 2017 - Q2*

*Budget - 20k (Entry Level)*

*Processor*

Intel Pentium G4560

*4,500*

*CPU Cooler*

Stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2

*4,500*

*Memory*

Corsair Value Select 4GB DDR4 2133MHz

*3,300*

*Graphics Card*

none

*0*

*Power Supply*

Bundled with cabinet

*0*

*Cabinet*

Any local cabinet with PSU

*1,100*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

Dell E1916HV 18.5" LED Monitor

*5,000*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*22,800*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.

*Budget - 30k (Entry Level)*

*Processor*

Intel Pentium G4560

*4,500*

*CPU Cooler*

Stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

GIGABYTE GA-B250M-D3H

*7,100*

*Memory*

Corsair Value Select 4GB DDR4 2133MHz

*3,300*

*Graphics Card*

none

*0*

*Power Supply*

Antec VP450P

*2,700*

*Cabinet*

Any local cabinet without PSU

*900*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

Dell S2216H 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*31,600*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 35k (Gaming Rig)*

*Processor*

Intel Pentium G4560

*4,500*

*CPU Cooler*

Stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

GIGABYTE GA-B250M-D3H

*7,100*

*Memory*

Corsair Value Select 4GB DDR4 2133MHz

*3,300*

*Graphics Card*

Sapphire RX460 2GB GDDR5

*9,200*

*Power Supply*

Antec VP450P

*2,700*

*Cabinet*

Any local cabinet without PSU

*900*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

Dell E1916HV 18.5" LED Monitor

*4,900*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*36,900*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 45k (Gaming Rig)*

*Processor*

Intel Core i3 7100

*8,600*

*CPU Cooler*

Stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

GIGABYTE GA-B250M-D3H

*7,100*

*Memory*

Corsair 4GB DDR4 2133MHz

*3,300*

*Graphics Card*

Zotac GTX 1050 Mini 2GB GDDR5

*10,100*

*Power Supply*

Antec VP500PC

*2,800*

*Cabinet*

Any local cabinet without PSU

*900*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

Included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*45,900*


Skip optical drive to lower the price.
*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.

*Budget - 50k (Non-Overclockable)*

*Processor*

Intel Core i3 7100

*8,600*

*CPU Cooler*

Stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

Gigabyte GA-H250M-D3H

*7,100*

*Memory*

Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400MHz

*4,500*

*Graphics Card*

Zotac GTX 1050 Ti OC 4GB GDDR5

*13,500*

*Power Supply*

Antec VP550P

*4,000*

*Cabinet*

Deepcool Tesseract BF

*2,200*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*53,000*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.

*Budget - 60k(Non-Overclockable)*

*Processor*

Intel Core i5 6500

*14,800*

*CPU Cooler*

stock

0

*Motherboard*

Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H

*7,000*

*Memory*

Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400MHz

*4,500*

*Graphics Card*

MSI RX470 GAMING X 4GB

*17,000*

*Power Supply*

Antec VP550P

*4,000*

*Cabinet*

Corsair SPEC ALPHA

*4,000*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*SSD (Optional)**

Sandisk SSD Plus 240GB SATA

*5,500*

*Monitor*

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*64,400*


*Total (with SSD)*

*69,900*


** *If the budget can be extended, then add the SSD for faster performance/ boot time.


*Budget - 70k(Non-Overclockable)*

*Processor*

Intel Core i5 6500

*14,800*

*CPU Cooler*

stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

ASRock H170 Pro4S

*6,900*

*Memory*

Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400MHz DDR4

*4,500*

*Graphics Card (Choice 1)*

HIS RX470 4GB IceQ X2 TurboDDR5

*17,000*

*Graphics Card (Choice 2)*

Zotac GTX1060 3GB Amp

*17,000*

*Power Supply*

Antec VP550P

*4,000*

*Cabinet*

Corsair SPEC ALPHA

*4,000*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*SSD (Optional)*

Sandisk SSD Plus 240GB SATA

*5,500*

*Optical Drive*

none

*0*

*Monitor*

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

Included in combo

*Total (With GPU1 and w/o SSD)*

*64,300*


*Total (With GPU2 and SSD)*

*69,800*


*Total (With GPU1 and SSD)*

*    69,800*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 80k(Non-Overclockable)*

*Processor*

Intel Core i5 6500

*14,800*

*CPU Cooler*

stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

ASRock H170 Pro4S

*6,900*

*Memory*

G.skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 2400MHz

*9,400*

*Graphics Card*

Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+

*19,800*

*SSD*

Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD

*7,400*

*Power Supply*

Antec VP550P

*4,000*

*Cabinet*

Corsair SPEC ALPHA

*4,000*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo

*800*

*Mouse*

Included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*79,400*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 90k* *- (Non-Overclockable)*

*Processor*

Intel Core i5 7600

*16,800*

*CPU Cooler*

stock

*0*

*Motherboard*

Gigabyte GA- B250M-D3H

*7,100*

*Memory*

G.skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 2400MHz

*9,500*

*Graphics Card*

Zotac GTX 1060 6GB AMP

*23,200*

*SSD*

Crucial MX300 275GB

*7,500*

*Power Supply*

Seasonic M12II 620w EVO

*7,000*

*Cabinet*

Corsair SPEC ALPHA

*4,000*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Cooler Master Devastator II KB and Mouse combo

*3,000*

*Mouse*

included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*90,400*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 95k (Overclockable)*

*Processor*

Intel Core i5 6600K

*18,000*

*CPU Cooler*

Cooler Master Hyper 212X

*2,800*

*Motherboard*

ASRock Z170 Pro4S

*8,400*

*Memory*

G.skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 2400MHz

*9,500*

*Graphics Card*

Zotac GTX 1060 6GB AMP

*23,200*

*SSD*

Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD

*7,400*

*Power Supply*

Seasonic M12II 520w EVO

*6,000*

*Cabinet*

Cooler Master MasterBox 5

*6,300*

*Internal Storage*

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

*3,500*

*Monitor*

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

*8,800*

*Keyboard*

Cooler Master Devastator II KB and Mouse combo

*3,000*

*Mouse*

included in combo

*0*

*Total*

*96,900

Budget - 95k –More processing power,less graphics.With SSD.**

*Note: Ryzen CPU’s are still pretty new to the market, so it is suggested that you wait a while until more optimizations are done by developers, and firmware is updated by AMD to boost performance.


Processor

AMD RYZEN R7 1700X 3.4 GHz

30,900

CPU Cooler

Cooler Master Hyper 212X

2,800

Motherboard

Asus Prime B350-Plus

8,500

Memory

G.skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 2400MHz

9,500

Graphics Card

Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+

17,000

SSD

Samsung 750 EVO 120GB

4,000

Power Supply

Seasonic M12II 620w EVO

7,000

Cabinet

Corsair SPEC APLHA

4,000

Internal Storage

WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

3,500

Monitor

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS

8,800

Keyboard

Logitech Wireless Combo MK220

1,700

Mouse

included in combo

0

Total

97,700


Note: for RAM, if any of Corsair, G.Skill, Crucial or Kingston is available at same price, get one of them.


*This configuration is recommended for people who require higher processing power for content creation (like CAD), compiling, and rendering software. This configuration provides much better processing power at the cost of graphical power. If your purpose for buying the pc is gaming and not content creation, then this PC is not for you.*

[Special thanks to bssunilreddy for helping out with errors  ]


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*

Thanks 4 the update thread. I hope mods will stick it soon.

Btw about Budget - 125k(Overclockable) build isn't GTX 1070 8GB AMP is overkill for 1080p monitors? & is 620w is enough for this 1070 build ?


----------



## sidster (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



CHALLENGER said:


> Thanks 4 the update thread. I hope mods will stick it soon.
> 
> Btw about Budget - 125k(Overclockable) build isn't GTX 1070 8GB AMP is overkill for 1080p monitors? & is 620w is enough for this 1070 build ?



It might be a little bit overkill, but at the moment 1080p is the most commonly used resolution. 1440p and 4k monitors are getting cheaper by the day but they're still pretty costly.
The 125k rig guarantees some future-proofness, so if somebody wants to buy a 1440p or 4k monitor, they can do so in the future when they have the funds for it.
As for the 620w power supply, I think it's enough, but I'm not completely sure.
Gonna have to confirm that with someone else.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*

Ohk.. I think 750w is good if going for future proof.

As well do you have link to buy Zotac GTX 1070 8GB AMP for 34k? as I have check few online sites & on all it's around 37k or more.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 11, 2017)

Great thread 

IMO .. few suggestions

1) Antec VP is fine for budget builds , but atleast rigs above 35k replace it with Corsair CX atleast.

2) Most people would be fine with H110 board , instead of a B250 board saving Rs 2500 and putting it in better graphic card  ( just add the additional bios update requirement ) in  a few months all h110 board will be coming with updated BIOS

3) Core i3 7100 is waste of money , Use G4560 and  Save that 4-5k and add that into better gpu like Rx470/SSD   or put more money and get i5


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



CHALLENGER said:


> Ohk.. I think 750w is good if going for future proof.
> 
> As well do you have link to buy Zotac GTX 1070 8GB AMP for 34k? as I have check few online sites & on all it's around 37k or more.


Have a look at this GTX1070 GPU:*GALAX GEFORCE GTX 1070 EXOC-SNPR BLACK @ 33,421.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 11, 2017)

I think the price brackets should be limited to just 5 (25k, 50k, 75k, 100k, 125k). With 13 you are just selecting the components to fit the price bracket, not the components that go well together and balanced.
For 125k, i would require more than 120GB SSD, a 144Hz monitor and a proper mechanical keyboard and gaming mouse, a fully modular Tier 1 or 2 80+Gold PSU ...
And i3 is kind of waste at this point as G4560 doesn't bottleneck a GTX 1050 Ti.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



bssunilreddy said:


> Have a look at this GTX1070 GPU:*GALAX GEFORCE GTX 1070 EXOC-SNPR BLACK @ 33,421.



Is something wrong with link ? not opening for me as well I am asking for Zotac brand only as OP mention brand with value 34k


----------



## sidster (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



CHALLENGER said:


> Is something wrong with link ? not opening for me as well I am asking for Zotac brand only as OP mention brand with value 34k



Just search on Amazon, you'll find multiple 1070s for the price.
One such is ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Mini 8GB GDDR5 VR Ready Super Compact Graphics Card (ZT-P10700G-10M):Amazon:Electronic

Even the Zotac AMP! is for 33k

- - - Updated - - -



gta5 said:


> Great thread
> 
> IMO .. few suggestions
> 
> ...



I'll work on changing that in a bit. I'm really sorry, right now I've got my 12th boards going on xD
But as soon as I get some time I'll update.
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



sidster said:


> Just search on Amazon, you'll find multiple 1070s for the price.
> One such is ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Mini 8GB GDDR5 VR Ready Super Compact Graphics Card (ZT-P10700G-10M):Amazon:Electronic
> 
> Even the Zotac AMP! is for 33k


The above one is imported. It doesn't have any warranty what so ever.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidster (Mar 11, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I think the price brackets should be limited to just 5 (25k, 50k, 75k, 100k, 125k). With 13 you are just selecting the components to fit the price bracket, not the components that go well together and balanced.
> For 125k, i would require more than 120GB SSD, a 144Hz monitor and a proper mechanical keyboard and gaming mouse, a fully modular Tier 1 or 2 80+Gold PSU ...
> And i3 is kind of waste at this point as G4560 doesn't bottleneck a GTX 1050 Ti.



Again good idea, but the thing is there's a lot of consumers who would want a readymade config at every 10k.
And if somebody wants a config according to their personal preference they can always post a new thread.
As for making the rigs balanced, I'll definitely look into it for Q2.
Thanks for your suggestions.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> The above one is imported. It doesn't have any warranty what so ever.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Oh alright, I'll change it to GALAX.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



sidster said:


> I'll work on changing that in a bit. I'm really sorry, right now I've got my 12th boards going on xD
> But as soon as I get some time I'll update.
> Thanks for the suggestions.



No No.. , no sorry     Put full focus on your boards  .. Mods will make the edit if need be

Best of Luck  for your exams !!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



bssunilreddy said:


> The above one is imported. It doesn't have any warranty what so ever.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Yes it's available from global store.


----------



## 007 (Mar 20, 2017)

sidster said:


> *Suggested PC Configurations 2017 - Q2*
> 
> *Budget - 60k(Non-Overclockable)*
> 
> ...



I'm looking at a 50k budget config (without SSD, monitor, KB/M) for a colleague for casual gaming (not latest titles like BF1 or Wildlands, somewhat older ones like GTA V, Witcher 3) and movies purpose. May I know what the above suggested config will offer in 1080p gaming? Ultra or high or medium?


----------



## sidster (Mar 21, 2017)

007 said:


> I'm looking at a 50k budget config (without SSD, monitor, KB/M) for a colleague for casual gaming (not latest titles like BF1 or Wildlands, somewhat older ones like GTA V, Witcher 3) and movies purpose. May I know what the above suggested config will offer in 1080p gaming? Ultra or high or medium?



I'm pretty sure you'll be able to crank the settings up to ultra, and still get a decent framerate.


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2017)

007 said:


> I'm looking at a 50k budget config (without SSD, monitor, KB/M) for a colleague for casual gaming (not latest titles like BF1 or Wildlands, somewhat older ones like GTA V, Witcher 3) and movies purpose. May I know what the above suggested config will offer in 1080p gaming? Ultra or high or medium?


He just might want to wait for the mid-range AMD Ryzen.


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 7, 2017)

hi, i want to go with  Intel Core i3 7100 as processor but without extra graphics card. 
1. Which motherboard should i opt for Gigabyte GA-H250M-D3H or GIGABYTE GA-B250M-D3H or anything else. 
2. and does these motherboard have onboard graphics card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2017)

manishjha18 said:


> hi, i want to go with  Intel Core i3 7100 as processor but without extra graphics card.
> 1. Which motherboard should i opt for Gigabyte GA-H250M-D3H or GIGABYTE GA-B250M-D3H or anything else.
> 2. and does these motherboard have onboard graphics card.


Get Pentium G4560 instead of i3-7100 and a h110 motherboard with latest BIOS update instead of b250 to save money. With the money saved and adding some more, you can add a gtx 1050ti mini later.

No motherboard comes with on-board graphics these days.

Intel processors have integrated GPU.

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 7, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Pentium G4560 instead of i3-7100 and a h110 motherboard with latest BIOS update instead of b250 to save money. With the money saved and adding some more, you can add a gtx 1050ti mini later.
> 
> No motherboard comes with on-board graphics these days.
> 
> ...



H110 motherboard dosent support HDMI. so not a good buy for me. Gigabyte B250 does support HDMI. corect me if i am wrong. 

i dont think i would update my graphics card ( not a game fan). so, now should i go for i3 7100 or G4560. 

PS. AMD options are not given here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2017)

manishjha18 said:


> hi, i want to go with  Intel Core i3 7100 as processor but without extra graphics card.
> 1. Which motherboard should i opt for Gigabyte GA-H250M-D3H or GIGABYTE GA-B250M-D3H or anything else.
> 2. and does these motherboard have onboard graphics card.


Go with the following:

Intel Pentium G 4560 -5000,
Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H -6000,
Corsair Value Select 8GB 2133Mhz DDR4 -4000.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2017)

manishjha18 said:


> *H110 motherboard dosent support HDMI.* so not a good buy for me. Gigabyte B250 does support HDMI. corect me if i am wrong.
> 
> i dont think i would update my graphics card ( not a game fan). so, now should i go for i3 7100 or G4560.
> 
> PS. AMD options are not given here.



Asus H110-A/M.2 does
*www.mdcomputers.in/index.php?route...t_id=4844&search=H110M-A/M.2&description=true

Try to search for lesser priced models.

AMD Ryzen 3 will launch after June IIRC, so no point in suggesting them 2 months earlier.


----------



## sidster (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*

Isn't a Skylake CPU needed to update the BIOS for Kabylake to run on H110/B150? Or do we get the BIOS updated by the retailers itself?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017 Q2*



sidster said:


> Isn't a Skylake CPU needed to update the BIOS for Kabylake to run on H110/B150? Or do we get the BIOS updated by the retailers itself?


Newer units should come with updated bios.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 8, 2017)

manishjha18 said:


> H110 motherboard dosent support HDMI. so not a good buy for me. Gigabyte B250 does support HDMI. corect me if i am wrong.
> 
> i dont think i would update my graphics card ( not a game fan). so, now should i go for i3 7100 or G4560.
> 
> PS. AMD options are not given here.



H110  chipset supports HDMI , But it depends upon specific board whether OEM has added HDMI port or not.. 

1) Buy Pentium G4560 .. Don't buy 7100

2) Here PRimeabgb in this combo deal .. is already updating bios for G4560 + board for total Rs 9,000

Buy Online | ASRock Super Alloy H110M-HDVP + Intel G4560 Kaby Lake CPU | Price in Indi

The Asrock board does list having HDMI port , if you don't like ASrock maybe ask them if they can update bios for 
Gigabyte GA-H110M-H

Buy Online | Gigabyte GA-H110M-H Motherboard | Price in Indi

GA-H110M-H (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE

With AMD Ryzen 3 you will have to add a graphics card as well , and you don't plan on doing that .. So g4560 iis better for you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2017)

gta5 said:


> H110 chipset supports HDMI , But it depends upon specific board whether OEM has added HDMI port or not..
> 
> 1) Buy Pentium G4560 .. Don't buy 7100
> 
> ...


Almost all H110 Motherboards does not have any Mosfet heatsinks. Any PC which is used for normal purposes like word processing & playing games cooling is not required though but anything other than this means real cooling is required.

It never hurts to cool a component down (all electrical components run with less noise when cooler). It's up to the tolerance and spec of the component, but it won't hurt to cool it. As to whether or not you would see any benefits is another matter. I doubt you would notice if you 

are just playing games or wordprocessing, but if you were using it as a scientific instrument you might notice a difference (cooling reduces electrical noise), but really you wouldn't be using a 'standard PC' for the purpose. In the world of semiconductors, cooler is always better!


----------



## gta5 (Apr 10, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Almost all H110 Motherboards does not have any Mosfet heatsinks. Any PC which is used for normal purposes like word processing & playing games cooling is not required though but anything other than this means real cooling is required.
> 
> It never hurts to cool a component down (all electrical components run with less noise when cooler). It's up to the tolerance and spec of the component, but it won't hurt to cool it. As to whether or not you would see any benefits is another matter. I doubt you would notice if you
> 
> are just playing games or wordprocessing, but if you were using it as a scientific instrument you might notice a difference (cooling reduces electrical noise), but really you wouldn't be using a 'standard PC' for the purpose. In the world of semiconductors, cooler is always better!



The user's build is pretty basic , so i don't think MOSFET heatsink is necessary .. H110 is  fine..


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2017)

I guess, it's time for Ryzen 5 everywhere instead of the non-K i5.


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 21, 2017)

hey, do you guys think BenQ GW2470H (23.8 inch) VA LED-Lit Flicker Free Eye-care Monitor with HDMI- costing around 9500 is better option then LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS ( costing around 8800). 
Benq is 24 inch and its VA panel. while LG is 22 inch with IPS panel.


----------



## sidster (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm going to update the thread in a few days, any suggestions?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2017)

sidster said:


> I'm going to update the thread in a few days, any suggestions?


Make one section for the entire cabinet and core components (aka "CPU")

Replace:
i3's with G4560, allocate the money saved to GPU, ram, ssd in that order
Non-k i5s with R5 1400/1500X/1600 (come with cooler)
Non-k i7s with R7 1700 (comes with cooler)

Skip ssd if better GPU can be accommodated. Try to put:
GTX 1060 6GB or RX 480/580 8GB in 55-75k rigs
GTX 1070 and above in 80k+ rigs

Make one section for monitors:
Recommend 768p monitor for GTX 1050, RX 460/560 and others below them.
Recommend 1080p monitor for GTX 1050Ti, GTX 1060, RX 470/570, RX 480/580
Recommend 1440p monitor for GTX 1060, GTX 1070, RX 480/580,
Recommend 2160p (4K) monitor for GTX 1070, GTX 1080, GTX 1080Ti, GTX Titan Xp.

for ultrawides (21:9), 1080p on 27" is lowest one should get.

For peripherals, just include the ones needed to use the PC, i.e. mice, keyboards (mechanical as well), game controllers.

Other parts can be mentioned at last.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2017)

Edit the first post to place a note that there is a possibility that H110 mobo would require a bios update to enable 7th gen intel core i processor support which in turn requires a 6th gen or 7th gen processor.As buying online hardly gives any info about bios version,it is better to keep this possibility in mind & have some alternative arrangement in advance(e.g.some friend,shop or even mobo company's own service centre willing to update bios by using their own 6th/7th gen processor).


----------



## gta5 (Apr 29, 2017)

My suggestions *in addition* to saiyangoku...

*1) Motherboard *

In less than 50k rigs ...
scrap out B250 boards totally and replace it with H110 boards and save precious Rs 3,000 ..
add that Bios upgrade requirement for kabylake

those who cannot do it on their own...  link this combo deal with pre-updated bios with G4560 for Rs 9,000 with Asrock motherboard

Buy Online | ASRock Super Alloy H110M-HDVP + Intel G4560 Kaby Lake CPU | Price in Indi

Those who can do it on their own - Best motherboard would be MSI h110 Pro VH ,  in gigabyte it would be GA-h110m-DS2 (no hdmi ) or  S2Ph (hdmi ) .. gigabyte S2 and H are lower quality hence cheaper..

*2) PSU *- ( this is only till new Corsair VS and CX series doesn't launch , as current models are discontinued,  are old stock  )

Discard Antec VP450P

Rigs without GPU , below 35k .. Choose Corsair VS450

For 35k -45k rigs use -  Antec VP550P

For rigs 50k +

First preference - Seasonic S12ii  430 W or 520W   .. if not available at local shops ,only  then  Coolermaster Gx 550W new version with fully Japanese caps..

For rigs 60K +

Seasonic  S12G Series 550W

for rigs priced above that take some input from                 [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION]

3 ) *Graphic cards *

Those buying That LG Monitor with Freeysnc , First preference should be AMD cards only because of FREESYNC even if AMD cards end up being slightly expensive..

Freesync will make a hugeee difference on smooth gaming experience ,  than 4-5  extra FPS that you could get with Nvidia cards.. especially if frames are between 40-60 fps ...

and wait a few days before updating the list , so that Rx 560 can launch..


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Those buying That LG Monitor with _*Freesync*_, First preference should be AMD cards only because of FREESYNC even if AMD cards end up being slightly expensive..



instead of that, first decide GPU and then go for monitor.
first buy "input" then go for "output"

there are now 2 models of this LG Monitor which one will you suggest?
with free sync - Buy Online | LG 22MP68VQ-P 22 inch Full HD IPS LED Monitor | Price in Indi
without free sync - Buy Online | LG 22MP68VQ 22 inch Full HD IPS LED Monitor | Price in Indi


----------



## gta5 (Apr 29, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> instead of that, first decide GPU and then go for monitor.
> first buy "input" then go for "output"



that used to be okay before Freesync was a feature .. but now , i don't think it would be a good decision .. Since Freesync/Gsync ( variable refresh rate tech ) has a big impact on smooth gameplay experience especially in 40-60 fps range ..  it is "practically" a GPU feature because G sync monitors are expensive.. had G sync monitors been cheaper then that would not have been the case .. one could buy a GPU first and then think about monitor .. 
but right now if you are on a _budget_ and you buy "Input" Nvidia card first , then that means you loose out completely on this feature .. 

Secondly monitors are something that don't get replaced for a long time and are a long term investment generally .. GPU's on the other hand , most people change it every 2-3 years as they become outdated fast



> there are now 2 models of this LG Monitor which one will you suggest?
> with free sync - Buy Online | LG 22MP68VQ-P 22 inch Full HD IPS LED Monitor | Price in Indi
> without free sync - Buy Online | LG 22MP68VQ 22 inch Full HD IPS LED Monitor | Price in Indi




I think both have freesync .. download the owner manual from here.. it has freesync listed on the non-P model

LG Support - 22MP68VQ-P LED LCD Monitors | LG Indi

the P model looks like a newer one and widely available  .. that would be the one to go ..


----------



## sidster (May 2, 2017)

Alright keep suggesting improvements, I will update the thread by 10th of this month.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 5, 2017)

The GTX 1060 3GB variant can be bought as cheap as 14k (saw it on amazon) now, can be placed in lesser budget specs.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 5, 2017)

But isn't 3GB less especially if one can get 570 4GB for thousand or 2 more than the former?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 5, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> But isn't 3GB less especially if one can get 570 4GB for thousand or 2 more than the former?



There is not much difference between 3GB and 4GB video memory, and 1060 3GB variant is better in performance than 470/570 even in DX12 games (AFAIK, basis comparison videos I've seen on youtube)


----------



## nac (May 30, 2017)

Since there is no table option available in new version of our forum, better post the rigs in plain text or snapshot (something like this)


Spoiler: Sample PC suggestions



*i.imgur.com/nJtRaA1.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 31, 2017)

nac said:


> Since there is no table option available in new version of our forum, better post the rigs in plain text or snapshot (something like this)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sample PC suggestions
> ...


Send me your configs and I will post it in the suggested section.


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 8, 2017)

admins plz update pc config Q2 ?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 15, 2017)

also pls fix the main post, looking weird


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 18, 2017)

no one here to update the PC configuration of Q2


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 23, 2017)

@bssunilreddy
you are needed here...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Make one section for the entire cabinet and core components (aka "CPU")
> 
> Replace:
> i3's with G4560, allocate the money saved to GPU, ram, ssd in that order
> ...



I could try to make a post in this modular format if the table BB code add-on starts working.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2017)

Pentium isn't available
Many of the AMD GPUs aren't available
Ryzen 3 is just around the corner
There is a talk Coffeelake is gonna launch in the coming months
Vega is coming next month

So I think we can wait and edit the opening post little later. 
For now you guys can check this
*i.imgur.com/f2im6It.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> @bssunilreddy
> you are needed here...


I have edited the format somewhat. Have a look buddy.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jul 21, 2017)

Please somebody post All Ryzen Configs starting from R3 to R7.


----------



## mr-tweaker (Aug 8, 2017)

What'll be a good IPS monitor under 9K? I'm looking at AOC I2269vwm,AOC I2279 (both for 9100 here in Wazirpur local shops),LG 22MP68VQ(9500).I am pairing my build with a Ryzen 1600 and a Zotac 1050 2GB.In terms of colors and display,what'd you guys recommend me?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2017)

mr-tweaker said:


> What'll be a good IPS monitor under 9K? I'm looking at AOC I2269vwm,AOC I2279 (both for 9100 here in Wazirpur local shops),LG 22MP68VQ(9500).I am pairing my build with a Ryzen 1600 and a Zotac 1050 2GB.In terms of colors and display,what'd you guys recommend me?


Get the LG *22MP68VQ-P *and instead of a 1050 get a 1050Ti 4GB. Better yet fill the questionnaire to get a more balanced config,


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the LG *22MP68VQ-P *and instead of a 1050 get a 1050Ti 4GB. Better yet fill the questionnaire to get a more balanced config,


Just out of curiosity, why everybody is suggesting LG *22MP68VQ-P* under 9K? I know this is 1080p capable. But isn't there any contender to this monitor, in this price range?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2017)

Flash said:


> Just out of curiosity, why everybody is suggesting LG *22MP68VQ-P* under 9K? I know this is 1080p capable. But isn't there any contender to this monitor, in this price range?


It has freesync and IPS panel with over 99% sRGB coverage. I can't recall any other monitor that has both in this budget.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 8, 2017)

^ I'm using above monitor with gtx 1060 6gb amp. Monitor is really good.
check other monitors here.
MONITOR


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 8, 2017)

Flash said:


> Just out of curiosity, why everybody is suggesting LG *22MP68VQ-P* under 9K? I know this is 1080p capable. But isn't there any contender to this monitor, in this price range?


----------



## supergamer (Aug 8, 2017)

Flash said:


> Just out of curiosity, why everybody is suggesting LG *22MP68VQ-P* under 9K? I know this is 1080p capable. But isn't there any contender to this monitor, in this price range?


Benq GW2270 , GW2270H, GW2270HM. 
All are VA panels. Arguably a little better contrast than IPS but a little worse ghosting.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 9, 2017)

Logitech g413 keyboard for ₹4499 Amazon app only.
Is it good deal??


----------



## mr-tweaker (Aug 9, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It has freesync and IPS panel with over 99% sRGB coverage. I can't recall any other monitor that has both in this budget.


I see,by any chance can I get this monitor for 9000 INR from the local shops? I tried Wazirpur but they are quoting a price of 9500,vaise I'm from Delhi,can you suggest me some shops in Nehru Place where I get the monitor for lesser price? Also I saw the LG Freesync BIOS bug online,how will I fix it if I get the monitor?


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2017)

mr-tweaker said:


> I see,by any chance can I get this monitor for 9000 INR from the local shops? I tried Wazirpur but they are quoting a price of 9500,vaise I'm from Delhi,can you suggest me some shops in Nehru Place where I get the monitor for lesser price? Also I saw the LG Freesync BIOS bug online,how will I fix it if I get the monitor?


~10k in eBay. Use 10% off coupon to get around ~9k. If you're lucky, you can get 12% coupons too.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 9, 2017)

mr-tweaker said:


> I see,by any chance can I get this monitor for 9000 INR from the local shops? I tried Wazirpur but they are quoting a price of 9500,vaise I'm from Delhi,can you suggest me some shops in Nehru Place where I get the monitor for lesser price? Also I saw the LG Freesync BIOS bug online,how will I fix it if I get the monitor?



No , tax on monitors increased by 10 % after GST   , so all monitors price increased by 10 % .. you will not get it at that price now in offline market.. even at cost2cost .. it is at 9700 ,  better do as suggested by flash .. use a 10-12 % ebay coupon .. and choose only good seller otherwise get it offline for a little extra it is much better that way..


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2017)

gta5 said:


> No , tax on monitors increased by 10 % after GST   , so all monitors price increased by 10 % .. you will not get it at that price now in offline market.. even at cost2cost .. it is at 9700 ,  better do as suggested by flash .. use a 10-12 % ebay coupon .. and choose only good seller otherwise get it offline for a little extra it is much better that way..


18% GST for Computer monitors not exceeding 17 inches.


----------



## jodo_c (Aug 9, 2017)

Flash said:


> 18% GST for Computer monitors not exceeding 17 inches.


Yes for 17+ inch monitors it is f**king 28%. I mean 1/3rd of price just in TAX WTF!!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't think the prices of PC components come down, any time soon. 
On one side, political leaders are showcasing India as a Digital Nation (_Digital India_), and on the other side they put sky high taxes on all PC stuffs.  

All the components are priced under 18% or 28% GST.
They should've at least kept some PC components under 8%.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2017)

jodo_c said:


> Yes for 17+ inch monitors it is f**king 28%. I mean 1/3rd of price just in TAX WTF!!!!


I know. This is utterly stupid! They should've put all the electronics under 5% or no tax category. 
Still, charging different tax rates on different monitor size is retarded.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2017)

jodo_c said:


> Yes for 17+ inch monitors it is f**king 28%. I mean 1/3rd of price just in TAX WTF!!!!





SaiyanGoku said:


> I know. This is utterly stupid! They should've put all the electronics under 5% or no tax category.
> Still, charging different tax rates on different monitor size is retarded.



If you buy 17" monitor, 18% GST. 
If you buy 18" monitor, 28% GST.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I know. This is utterly stupid! They should've put all the electronics under 5% or no tax category.
> Still, charging different tax rates on different monitor size is retarded.


India is no stranger to such things & by some standards it has improved compared to older times(see below to believe):
FLASHBACK: 11 income slabs existed forty years back, *97.75 percent was tax rate*


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2017)

Flash said:


> I don't think the prices of PC components come down, any time soon.
> On one side, political leaders are showcasing India as a Digital Nation (_Digital India_), and on the other side they put sky high taxes on all PC stuffs.
> 
> All the components are priced under 18% or 28% GST.
> They should've at least kept some PC components under 8%.





SaiyanGoku said:


> I know. This is utterly stupid! They should've put all the electronics under 5% or no tax category.
> Still, charging different tax rates on different monitor size is retarded.


Acche din aa gaye. Ab banega desh Digital India.



whitestar_999 said:


> India is no stranger to such things & by some standards it has improved compared to older times(see below to believe):
> FLASHBACK: 11 income slabs existed forty years back, *97.75 percent was tax rate*


Yes. But lots of improvement is still needed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Budget -125K

Case
NZXT S340 ELITE MID TOWER GAMING CASE (BLACK)
Processor (CPU)
AMD Ryzen 5 1500X Quad Core CPU (3.6GHz-3.7GHz/18MB CACHE/AM4)
Motherboard
ASUS® STRIX B350-F GAMING (DDR4, USB 3.0, 6Gb/s)
Memory (RAM)
16GB Corsair VENGEANCE DDR4 2133MHz (2 x 8GB)
Graphics Card
4GB AMD RADEON™ RX 570 - HDMI, 3 x DP - DX® 12 (Pre-Order Only)
1st Hard Disk
1TB Samsung 850 EVO 2.5" SSD, SATA 6Gb/s (up to 540MB/SR | 520MB/SW)
Power Supply
CORSAIR 650W TXm SERIES™ MODULAR 80 PLUS® GOLD, ULTRA QUIET
Processor Cooling
Coolermaster Hyper 212 LED Turbo CPU COOLER
Thermal Paste
Arctic Silver Thermal Paste
LED Lighting
50cm RGB LED Strip
Extra Case Fans
3x 140mm LED RGB Case Fans & 1x 120mm LED RGB Case Fan
Monitor
AOC I2369VM 23" Widescreen IPS Monitor - 1920 x 1080, DP, HDMI
Keyboard & Mouse
Coolermaster MasterKeys Lite L Combo Keyboard and Mouse
Speakers
LOGITECH Z313 2.1 SILVER/BLACK SPEAKER SYSTEM


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -125K
> 
> Case
> NZXT S340 ELITE MID TOWER GAMING CASE (BLACK)
> ...


To whom are you suggesting this? Also, why the hell one would buy a 1500x, RX570 and a 1080p monitor in 125k budget when they can get a 1600 and GTX 1060 with probably a G-sync monitor?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> To whom are you suggesting this? Also, why the hell one would buy a 1500x, RX570 and a 1080p monitor in 125k budget when they can get a 1600 and GTX 1060 with probably a G-sync monitor?


Since the prices are inflated now, the total price I posted is relevant I think so.

It's just a Suggested Configuration, that's all...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Since the prices are inflated now, the total price I posted is relevant I think so.
> 
> It's just a Suggested Configuration, that's all...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


1 TB 850 Evo costs >25k 
That budget could be used in better GPU and Monitor.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Speakers
> LOGITECH Z313 2.1 SILVER/BLACK SPEAKER SYSTEM


2.1 speaker for a 125K Budget configuration?


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 6, 2017)

Just curious, considering intel i7 8th gen desktop processor (yet to come!), what will be the best configuration for 1L budget for gaming?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Just curious, considering intel i7 8th gen desktop processor (yet to come!), what will be the best configuration for 1L budget for gaming?


For 1080p gaming, even an i5 + 1060 would be good (if monitor is included in the budget).


----------



## CHALLENGER (Oct 5, 2017)

Games on 1080p monitor with ultra settings OR
Games on 4k monitor with low/med setting are good ?

And is 1070 good for future games at 4k with low/med setting may be like FarCry 5?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2017)

CHALLENGER said:


> Games on 1080p monitor with ultra settings OR
> Games on 4k monitor with low/med setting are good ?
> 
> And is 1070 good for future games at 4k with low/med setting may be like FarCry 5?


1070 is good for 1440p with mid-high settings. Don't sacrifice performance for ultra, the visuals are hardly different than high settings.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Oct 5, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1070 is good for 1440p with mid-high settings. Don't sacrifice performance for ultra, the visuals are hardly different than high settings.



Thanks 4 quick reply but is 1070 going to be work smoothly ? I mean without any heat issues?


----------



## gta5 (Oct 5, 2017)

there is also upcoming 1070TI .


----------



## CHALLENGER (Oct 5, 2017)

gta5 said:


> there is also upcoming 1070TI .


Yehh I know.. Thanks but I have 1070 & Looking for good monitor but not sure should I go for 1080p or that budget one LG 4k? as I don't want  too much pressure on my gpu due to 4k gaming.


----------



## chiragjain22 (Oct 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Since the prices are inflated now


I wonder why prices of almost all essential part of PC are skyrocketing. Ram went up by 800 INR in one week (in my city) so does processor, etc Any specific reason ? Or is it because it is festival season and many of us are buying PC right now ?


----------



## gta5 (Oct 6, 2017)

chiragjain22 said:


> I wonder why prices of almost all essential part of PC are skyrocketing. Ram went up by 800 INR in one week (in my city) so does processor, etc Any specific reason ? Or is it because it is festival season and many of us are buying PC right now ?



Ram prices are on the rise because of global supply shortage and they will continue to rise this year .. but not this drastically , maybe your  retailer had old prices and he updated to new prices.. price of prcoessors in general hasn't risen.. only g4560 got a slight price increase because of supply shortage.. on a positive note monitors under 20 inches became 10 % cheaper because of reduction in GST ( back to old price before GST )


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 8, 2017)

Formatting is killing my eyes. Please make it into a table. Thanks for configurations


----------



## chris (Oct 21, 2017)

I want to buy locally, but G4560 not available,  they offered Intel G4400 Processor, that look older CPU.  Is there an alternative for  Intel Pentium G4560 ?  Similar price range ?


----------



## gta5 (Oct 21, 2017)

chris said:


> I want to buy locally, but G4560 not available,  they offered Intel G4400 Processor, that look older CPU.  Is there an alternative for  Intel Pentium G4560 ?  Similar price range ?



No , G4400 is a lot slower than G4560 as it does not have hyper threading ..

Wait till first week of november .. Intel is rebranding G4560 to Pentium GOLD g4560 .. that is when new stock is expected ..

AMD A8 9600 ( AM4 platform ) is the next best thing after G4560 .. should be available for around 5.8 - 6k in a few days .. but keep in mind single thread performance is quite slower than intel .. so only go with it if your budget is strict and g4560 is unavailable , not considering 2nd hand and you have no other choice..


----------



## justgothere (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi , please suggest a configuration for photo editing within 40 K, still photos not video , bit of browsing and movie viewing to. I will cannibalize the Monitor , keyboard and mouse from the existing system. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2017)

justgothere said:


> Hi , please suggest a configuration for photo editing within 40 K, still photos not video , bit of browsing and movie viewing to. I will cannibalize the Monitor , keyboard and mouse from the existing system.
> Thanks in advance


Create  a separate thread by answering this Questionnaire:Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justgothere (Dec 10, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Create  a separate thread by answering this Questionnaire:Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks , done


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Create  a separate thread by answering this Questionnaire:Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Hey Sunil, please help out with my thread too.

Build for around 2400 CAD


----------



## Siddharth Seran (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey guys,
Need help/ advise. My motherboard and SMPS both ran their due course and are not working now. I think the motherboard stopped working as a result of the SMPS malfunctioning. The dilemma I face is whether to keep my existing processor AMD FX FD8350 (this was released in 2011 I believe, and we built the PC early 2012) or to buy a new processor and and a new mother board. I am not able to find too many motherboards that are compatible with this processor. I am also considering the processors age (6 + years) and if it is really worth while to get an expensive motherboard that is compatible  or just go for a new set of MB and processor shelling about 15k +- 2k. What do you think?

your suggestions for an MB and a processor combo is also welcome.

The type of work I do does not require a lot of computing power.

My email is xxxxxx. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris (Jan 27, 2018)

If you can, go with new motherboard + processor as new processor are more efficient and you get better performance and more life time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Siddharth Seran said:


> Hey guys,
> Need help/ advise. My motherboard and SMPS both ran their due course and are not working now. I think the motherboard stopped working as a result of the SMPS malfunctioning. The dilemma I face is whether to keep my existing processor AMD FX FD8350 (this was released in 2011 I believe, and we built the PC early 2012) or to buy a new processor and and a new mother board. I am not able to find too many motherboards that are compatible with this processor. I am also considering the processors age (6 + years) and if it is really worth while to get an expensive motherboard that is compatible  or just go for a new set of MB and processor shelling about 15k +- 2k. What do you think?
> 
> your suggestions for an MB and a processor combo is also welcome.
> ...


Its better to go with the latest AMD Ryzen Processors since price to performance is justified because of the new architecture. These processors are also very much power efficient.


----------



## Siddharth Seran (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you so much for your suggestions would you guys be able to suggest a motherboard and a processor under 15k. I'm also looking to buy an smps. How is corsair 450. I see good reviews about it online.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2018)

Corsair 450 is a bad psu(comparing to good quality ones,of course it is still better than cheap Indian iball/intex psu).Don't buy a new processor now because Ryzen 2 is expected to be launched in March this year,there is also Ryzen+vega integrated graphics processor version coming in Feb/Mar.There is also news that Intel is going to launch new design processors free from Spectre bug( Meltdown and Spectre: ‘worst ever’ CPU bugs affect virtually all computers ). With so many option I suggest you to just buy a compatible mobo for now & build a new system later this year/next year.For psu get corsair CX550M/CX650M(if planning on adding good graphics card later)/TX650M(older & bit noisier but better than CX650M) for budget of ~4-6k(check mdcomputers.in for prices).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Siddharth Seran said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestions would you guys be able to suggest a motherboard and a processor under 15k. I'm also looking to buy an smps. How is corsair 450. I see good reviews about it online.


Post here:Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## dissel (Feb 14, 2018)

Experts I need your opinion here,

If there is NUC type mini pc comes with Barebone Intel i7 5550u costing around 299$ / 20k INR - Is that worth the price? Please reply

Intentional purpose of the PC, Rendering 4k videos by putting 8GB/16GB DDR3L Ram and 250/240 GB SSD - which need to source separately.

Please let me know.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2018)

dissel said:


> Experts I need your opinion here,
> 
> If there is NUC type mini pc comes with Barebone Intel i7 5550u costing around 299$ / 20k INR - Is that worth the price? Please reply
> 
> ...


Get this from US:Intel NUC (Next Unit of Computing) BOXNUC7I5BNH Barebone Systems - Mini / Booksize - Newegg.com

It's much future proof.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 18, 2018)

hey can we update this thread to PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2018 Q1.
i know it requires effort. still if possible. i have been buying pcs for me any my friends looking at this thread only since last 4 years


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi guys. I needed to suggest someone a basic low end config for educational purpose for someone. Referring digit magazine and some of my own experience, I shared him following. Would like rating for this spec sheet:

*i.imgur.com/al7vA5c.jpg


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 7, 2018)

^^ you can also go with ASRock B250M Pro4 LGA1151.. wont that be a better option


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> He has a bit of reputation,check out reddit threads. He is not some paid reviewer & all the mobos he test,he buy it using his own money. Afterwards he sells them to recover some of his cost but as his testing results in voiding of warranty so he can only sell it at cheap rates even if it is only a few days old mobo. Because of this he is unable to test all mobos & only select a very few mobos for actual testing(hence the lots of eyeballing because why would anyone spend money on something if the first impression itself is not good).
> 
> Check this youtube video from above reddit thread,it also confirm buildzoid theoretical evaluation of B450 mobos.
> 
> ...


Don't wanna have the discussion there and confuse OP with bit off topic discussion, so hijacked here. I hope you don't mind. And I hope this will be a healthy discussion and won't turn into fight 

Yeah, I get that. He has some good amount subscribers. And he is too technical.  
He commented that he has to spend from his own pockets to buy the products he reviews, and he don't wanna buy every single one of 'em esp. when it's not paying.

Yeah, Steve's test results pretty much aligned with Buildzoids views. And none of ASUS and Gigabyte made it to Steve's top 5. 

I couldn't watch the whole of the second video (Level1), I kinda felt sleepy even in the day time. It's too long. I would prefer reading reviews instead of watching looong videos. Yes, buildzoid was happy only with MSI Carbon's VRM but not okay with it's BIOS. He hasn't wholeheartedly said one single B450 is good in all the areas. 

Going by buildzoid, MSI/Asrock has better VRM in their B series boards but not so good wrt BIOS. Not everyone of us can afford Crosshair Hero. I have read reviews where ASUS B series board overclocking 2600x to 4-4.1 and to use @ stock it's pretty much okay to go with any decent B series board even Octa core.


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2018)

Any idea on when will the RAM prices will be stabilized as before?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2018)

nac said:


> Don't wanna have the discussion there and confuse OP with bit off topic discussion, so hijacked here. I hope you don't mind. And I hope this will be a healthy discussion and won't turn into fight
> 
> Yeah, I get that. He has some good amount subscribers. And he is too technical.
> He commented that he has to spend from his own pockets to buy the products he reviews, and he don't wanna buy every single one of 'em esp. when it's not paying.
> ...


No problem  a good discussion is always useful for everyone.

You are right that buildzoid only praised MSI B450 mobos(2-3 models to be precise) but that is good enough.e.g.if someone is getting a 2700x then obviously the minimum one should spend on mobo is at least 12-13k & gaming pro carbon ac fits perfectly in this price range.The bios option he was unhappy about mostly relates to absence of precision boost overdrive in 2xxx series processors in msi bios which I think can be compensated by manually overclocking all cores the old school way(still confirm it first).Even without OC if someone is running his 2700x system at 90%+ load for several hours a day then too gaming pro carbon is the best choice.

You may be right about Asus B450 mobos working fine with stock/moderate OC 2600x but I think this holds true only for moderate cpu load conditions.e.g.a stock/moderate OC 2600x at 35% cpu usage will still draw lesser power than same situation but with 75% cpu usage which is where the quality of VRMs play a significant role.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 6, 2018)

Flash said:


> Any idea on when will the RAM prices will be stabilized as before?



Not until the 1st quarter of 2019 - according to some analytical firms!


----------



## hareesh (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello all,
My old work horse Intel DG33BU motherboard is ageing and I want to replace it. .
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 is the processor I use,with two DDR2 RAMs.
I am not a gamer and usually use the PC to surf the net,watching YouTube Videos or Stream movies. 
As the processor is still good, I do not want to change it nor I want to replace the HDDs. But I have no qualms in replacing RAMs with a latest one.
Please suggest a good motherboard . 
Thank You !!


----------



## hareesh (Oct 30, 2018)

hareesh said:


> Hello all,
> My old work horse Intel DG33BU motherboard is ageing and I want to replace it. .
> Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 is the processor I use,with two DDR2 RAMs.
> I am not a gamer and usually use the PC to surf the net,watching YouTube Videos or Stream movies.
> ...



Please suggest me a good cabinet too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2018)

^^All you can get is this:
*www.amazon.in/Zebronics-Motherboard-ZEB-G31-Socket-775/dp/B019N24Q6O
*www.amazon.in/Kingston-KVR800D2N6-...=UTF8&qid=1540931715&sr=1-3&keywords=ddr2+ram
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9011050-WW-Mid-Tower-Gaming/dp/B00I6BJATW


----------



## hareesh (Oct 31, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^All you can get is this:
> *www.amazon.in/Zebronics-Motherboard-ZEB-G31-Socket-775/dp/B019N24Q6O
> *www.amazon.in/Kingston-KVR800D2N6-...=UTF8&qid=1540931715&sr=1-3&keywords=ddr2+ram
> *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9011050-WW-Mid-Tower-Gaming/dp/B00I6BJATW



Thank You for the advice !

So , does that imply that my Core 2 Duo E4500 wont fit to any new motherboards ?
Actually  I want to upgrade my PC in this disguise


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2018)

After core2duo came intel core i processors which are currently at 8th generation so no.Currently used core2duo sells for ~400.If you want to upgrade your pc then create a new thread in pc configuration section(read the sticky post first about how to ask for pc configuration in that section).


----------



## nac (Oct 31, 2018)

You can either get G31 or 945 chipset board. You can even opt for G41 board, but you have to get DDR3 memory for that. Most of these G31/945 from Zebronics, Foxin, Mercury doesn't seem to come with 4 memory slots. If you already have 2 sticks, then there is no point in getting more no. of sticks unless what you have is very low capacity sticks.

If you have no plan of upgrading to new gen chip (the core components alone would costs about 12k minimum), then go ahead with your plan. I bought G31 board about 1.5yrs ago. 6 months later one of my memory stick gone kaput, about a year later one of the memory slot gone kaput. Few weeks ago when the climate was cold, PC hanged. In my view, it's no point in spending money for old rig esp. when it's not reliable. But these boards costs about 2k, so you can give it a try. This way you can use it for a year or so, if you're lucky even longer. Later you can think about upgrade.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2018)

^^You can buy a used pentium dual core G620 & a h61 mobo for ~3k & it will still be much faster than any core2duo system.


----------



## hareesh (Oct 31, 2018)

I think I have confused you guys with my Qn....

Im sorry for that! I will try to be more specific this time.

1. My Motherboard is creating problems.
So I want to replace that. As my core2duo is working well, Im not intending to change that.
2. So my question is , if I buy a new generation motherboard , will it support my Core2duo? Iam ready to change the RAMs as well to the new type.

3. Any pointers to motherboard and a budget cabinet will be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## nac (Oct 31, 2018)

Can you please define "new" here?

By "new" you mean, sealed/boxed unused item, then you can get the suggested one. Same chipset board is available from other brands as well - Foxin, Mercury. Though these are new, they are about a decade old tech. Your processor is *only* capable with those chipset boards, not any other boards.

What's the RAM capacity you have?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2018)

hareesh said:


> I think I have confused you guys with my Qn....
> 
> Im sorry for that! I will try to be more specific this time.
> 
> ...


Your core2duo processor is more than 10 years old so obviously it will not work with any latest gen mobo.Same is the case with ram.Your core2duo will not support latest ddr4 ram either.Get the mobo from the amazon link I posted earlier.


----------



## hareesh (Oct 31, 2018)

nac said:


> Can you please define "new" here?
> 
> By "new" you mean, sealed/boxed unused item, then you can get the suggested one. Same chipset board is available from other brands as well - Foxin, Mercury. Though these are new, they are about a decade old tech. Your processor is *only* capable with those chipset boards, not any other boards.
> 
> What's the RAM capacity you have?



Yeah , I meant Sealed one.


----------



## hareesh (Oct 31, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Your core2duo processor is more than 10 years old so obviously it will not work with any latest gen mobo.Same is the case with ram.Your core2duo will not support latest ddr4 ram either.Get the mobo from the amazon link I posted earlier.



Ok...
Thank you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1080)
Budget -164K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 7 2700x -30k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon -13k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1080 8GB Mini -44k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX  3000Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -22k
SSD -ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -8k
Cabinet -Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 RGB -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2780 27 inch LED IPS -15k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -6k
*Total -164k
*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 18, 2018)

*Intel Gaming RIG (GTX1070)
Budget -149K*

Processor -Intel Core i5 8600K -25k
Motherboard -MSI Z370I Gaming AC -15k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1070 8GB Mini -38k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -11k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 1TB -18k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-550w -6k
Cabinet -Corsair 250D Mini ITX -7k
Monitor -Acer KG271 27inch LED TN -15k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -6k
KB -Cooler Master CK550 Mech Keyboard -6k
Mouse -Logitech G402 Wired Mouse -2k
*Total -149K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1060)

Budget -110K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -17k
Motherboard -MSI B450I Gaming Plus AC -12k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini -23k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 16GB -11k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -9k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Corsair 250D Mini ITX -7k
Monitor -BenQ GW2780 27 inch LED IPS -15k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -110k*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1060)

Budget -98K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2400G -13k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon -13k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini -23k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 16GB -11k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -9k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -98k


AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1060)

Budget -88K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2400G -13k
Motherboard -Asus B450 Plus Gaming  -8k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini -23k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 8GB -6k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -9k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -88k

AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1050Ti)

Budget -82K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2400G -13k
Motherboard -Asus B450 Plus Gaming  -9k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1050Ti 4GB Mini -17k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 8GB -6k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -9k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -83k


Budget -72K (GTX1050Ti)*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2200G -8k
Motherboard -Asus Prime B350M-K -7k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1050Ti 4GB Mini -17k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 8GB -6k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 250GB SSD -5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -72K*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2200G -8k
> Motherboard -Asus B320M Plus Gaming -5k


Poor choice as A320(there is no B320) does not support overclocking,it is only good for athlon 200ge processor.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Poor choice as A320(there is no B320) does not support overclocking,it is only good for athlon 200ge processor.


Rectified


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Motherboard -Asus B350M Plus Gaming -5k


Where are you getting this for 5k & this seems to be TUF B350M which is again a poor choice at its current price of ~10k(msi has the best ryzen mobo options under 15k)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Where are you getting this for 5k & this seems to be TUF B350M which is again a poor choice at its current price of ~10k(msi has the best ryzen mobo options under 15k)?


Rectified

*Budget -73K (GTX1050Ti)*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2400G -13k
Motherboard -Asus Prime B450M-K -7k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1050Ti 4GB Mini -13k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 8GB -6k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 250GB SSD -5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -73K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1080)
Budget -177K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 7 2700x -30k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon -13k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1080 8GB Mini -44k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 32GB (8GBx4) -22k
SSD -ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -8k
Cabinet -Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 RGB -5k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQU 32inch 1440p LED IPS -22k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -7k
Corsair LIGHTING NODE PRO RGB -5k
*Total -177k*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1070)
Budget -148.5K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.5k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1070 8GB Mini -36k
RAM -G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -12.2k
SSD -ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -7.5k
Cabinet -Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 RGB -5.4k
Monitor -BenQ EW277HDR 28.57 inch VA Panel -21.5k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -5.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
RGB LED Strip -Corsair Lighting Node Pro RGB -4.5k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm RGB LED fan -1k
*Total -148.5k*


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 20, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Rectified
> 
> *Budget -73K (GTX1050Ti)*
> 
> ...


Please suggest some entry level gaming PC..
Mostly for pubg.. below 30-40k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Please suggest some entry level gaming PC..
> Mostly for pubg.. below 30-40k


Not possible unless you want to play at low settings with 1050Ti as 1060Ti 6gb itself costs ~23k & you need at least a quad core processor along with a decent mobo & 16gb ram too.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not possible unless you want to play at low settings with 1050Ti as 1060Ti 6gb itself costs ~23k & you need at least a quad core processor along with a decent mobo & 16gb ram too.


But I have seen 4gb ram configuration with low settings works fine.. on YouTube..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2018)

4gb ram is just enough for windows nowadays.Unless you want to do nothing else & disable all windows background activities then maybe you will achieve this.8gb ram is minimum recommended nowadays especially if you play any game that requires at least a 1050Ti.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Please suggest some entry level gaming PC..
> Mostly for pubg.. below 30-40k


*Budget -53K (GTX1050Ti)*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2200G -8k
Motherboard -Asus Prime B450M-K -7k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1050Ti 4GB Mini -12k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 8GB -6k
SSD -WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 450w -5k
Cabinet -Antec P100 -3k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Logitech MK200 -1k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -53K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RX590 8GB)
Budget -137.3K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.5k
Graphics Card -Sapphire RX590 8GB Nitro+ OC -29.5k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14k
SSD - ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -7.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.6k
Monitor -BenQ GW2780 27inch IPS Panel -15.2k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterset MS120 -5.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
RGB LED Strip -NZXT HUE PLUS RGB LED  -5.1k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm RGB LED fan -1k
*Total -137.3K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RX590 8GB)
Budget -130.5K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.2k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k
Graphics Card -Sapphire RX590 8GB Nitro+ OC -26.9k
RAM -G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz 16GB DDR4 (8GBx2) -12.1k
SSD -Samsung 970 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -13.5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwtts Gold Pro 750w -7.5k
Cabinet -Cooler Master Masterbox LITE 5 RGB -5.4k
Monitor -BenQ GW2780 27inch IPS Panel -17k
KB -Corsair K55 RGB -3.6k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.7k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
RGB LED Strip -Corsair Lighting Node PRO RGB -4.8k
Case Fan -Cooler Master Masterfan MF120L RGB -1k
*Total -130.5K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RTX2080)
Budget -232K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 7 2700x -30k
Motherboard -MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC -23k
Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro RGB -14k
Graphics Card -MSI RTX 2080 8GB Gaming X-Trio -75k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 32GB (8GBx4) -22k
SSD -ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -8k
Cabinet -Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 RGB -5k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQU 32inch 1440p LED IPS -22k (2k monitor)
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -7k
Corsair LIGHTING NODE PRO RGB -5k
*Total -232k*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RTX 2060 6GB)
Budget -137.8K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.5k
Graphics Card -Zotac RTX 2060 6GB Mini -30k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14k
SSD - ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -7.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.6k
Monitor -BenQ GW2780 27inch IPS Panel -15.2k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterset MS120 -5.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
RGB LED Strip -NZXT HUE PLUS RGB LED -5.1k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm RGB LED fan -1k
*Total -137.8K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RX 580 8GB)
Budget -127.8K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.5k
Graphics Card -Sapphire RX580 8GB Nitro+ OC -20k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14k
SSD - ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -7.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.6k
Monitor -BenQ GW2780 27inch IPS Panel -15.2k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterset MS120 -5.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
RGB LED Strip -NZXT HUE PLUS RGB LED -5.1k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm RGB LED fan -1k
*Total -127.8K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RTX 2060 6GB)
Budget -138.8K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450I Gaming Plus AC -11.4k
Graphics Card -Zotac RTX 2060 6GB Mini -32.8k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14k
SSD - ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17.5k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro 550w -5.9k
Cabinet - Corsair 250D -6.3k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -17k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterset MS120 -5.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm x3 RGB LED fans -3k
*Total -138.8K*


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 14, 2019)

^Why a Full HD monitor of 32"? If the monitor size is above 25" then isnt it better to go for a 2K monitor, especially in that budget?


----------



## funskar (Jan 14, 2019)

need a desktop pc for coraldraw work at the office rcmnd under 40k shud go for intel or amd.
rcmnd mobo with wifi


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2019)

funskar said:


> need a desktop pc for coraldraw work at the office rcmnd under 40k shud go for intel or amd.
> rcmnd mobo with wifi


Start a new thread in pc config section with all the details(check the pinned post).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 20, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RTX 2060 6GB)
Budget -141K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600X -19.4k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k
Graphics Card -Zotac RTX 2060 6GB Mini -32.8k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -13.8k
SSD - ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro 750w -7.9k
Cabinet - Antec DF500 RGB -5.3k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -16.3k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterset MS120 -5.6k
CPU Cooler -Antec Kuhler H20 K120 CPU Cooler -4k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm x1 RGB LED fans -1.1k
*Total -141K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 30, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RTX 2060 6GB)
Budget -140.8K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600X -16.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.5k
Graphics Card -Zotac RTX 2060 6GB Mini -33k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14.5k
SSD - ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17.2k
Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-750w -7.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -5.3k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -16.3k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterset MS120 -5.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
CPU Cooler -Antec KUHLER H2O K120 -4.6k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm RGB LED fan -1k
*Total -140.8K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 30, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RX 580 8GB)
Budget -120.3K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.4k
Motherboard -Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming -10k
Graphics Card -Sapphire RX580 8GB Nitro+ -22k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 1TB M.2 SSD -15k
Power Supply -Corsair Vengeance 650M -6.9k
Cabinet - Antec DF500 RGB -4.8k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -16.4k
KB -Corsair K55 RGB KB -3.4k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.8k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm x1 RGB LED fans -1k
*Total -120.3K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 31, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX 1060 6GB)
Budget -112.3K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -16.2k
Motherboard - Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming -10k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini -22.6k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14k
SSD - Samsung 860 QVO 1TB SATA SSD -10.8k
Power Supply -Corsair Vengeance 650M -6.9k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.6k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32 inch FHD Monitor -16.4k
KB -Corsair K55 RGB KB -3.4k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.8k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm RGB LED fan -1k
*Total -112.3K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 31, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RTX 2060 6GB)
Budget -134.4K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -16.7k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.5k
Graphics Card -Zotac RTX 2060 6GB Mini -33k
RAM -G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -14.5k
SSD - ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB Gen3x4 M.2 SSD -17.2k
Power Supply -Corsair Vengeance 750M -7.8k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.6k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -16.3k
KB -Corsair K55 RGB KB -3.4k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.8k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
Case Fan -Antec Rainbow 120mm RGB LED fan -1k
*Total -134.4K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RX580 8GB)
Budget -113K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -16.2k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k
Graphics Card -Sapphire RX580 8GB Pulse OC -19.9k
RAM -G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz 16GB DDR4 (8GBx2) -12.1k
SSD -Crucial MX500 1TB M.2 SSD -12.5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwtts Gold Pro 650w -6.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -5.4k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -16.4k
KB -Corsair K55 RGB -3.6k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
Case Fan -Cooler Master Masterfan MF120L RGB -1k
*Total -113K*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2019)

AMD Slide Reveals Ryzen 3000 Series Coming In July With 3rd Generation Threadripper Soon After


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2019)

@Moderator,

Pls edit thread title to 2019 Q1.


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 17, 2019)

Suggest me a very basic PC conf for basic office excel work. Budget is as less possible. Will prefer a 240GB SSD over 1 TB HDD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Dr. House said:


> Suggest me a very basic PC conf for basic office excel work. Budget is as less possible. Will prefer a 240GB SSD over 1 TB HDD.


Athlon 200GE---4800
Asus EX-A320M-Gaming---5000
8gb corsair/adata 3000MHz ddr4 ram---4300
Kingston A400 240gb ssd---2600
corsair vs450---2400
Most likely you will have to use win 10 as win 7 may have some stability issues(but not definite).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RTX 2060 6GB)
Budget -105.2K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3600 -17k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k
Graphics Card -Asus Phoenix RTX 2060 6GB -24k (vedant computers)
RAM -G.Skill SniperX 3600Mhz 16GB DDR4 (8GBx2) -7.5k
SSD -Intel 660P 1TB M.2 SSD -8.3k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwtts Gold Pro 650w -6.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.5k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -18.4k (amazon.in)
KB -Corsair K55 RGB -3.6k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.6k
Case Fan -Cooler Master Masterfan MF120L RGB -1.1k
*Total -105.2K*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k


MSI mobos are not recommended currently for ryzen 3xxx processors because of bios issues & their poor rma support as mentioned often in reddit IndianGaming section.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI mobos are not recommended currently for ryzen 3xxx processors because of bios issues & their poor rma support as mentioned often in reddit IndianGaming section.


Random issues too as mentioned in this thread:
Need help in building My first ever gaming PC

Earlier I thought OP might've done something wrong but now I think he is out of luck.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 6, 2019)

Friends,

Posting after a long time.

My relative’s gaming desktop is working no more as the motherboard got fried. It was from 2011. Can you please suggest me a motherboard, processor, RAM combination under 18k? He already has a gtx 1050 graphics card from gigabyte. He used to play doom 3 2016 at 60-70 FPS with it. The new configuration should be able to do something similar

We were thinking of:

Ryzen 3 2200G
Corsair vengeance lpx 8gb ddr4 3200mhz

Do you suggest something better?
Confused about the motherboard. Can we also include a 120gb SSD in this budget?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2019)

This looks fine,you can get asus tuf b450m pro gaming mobo for ~8k,corsair cx450 psu for ~3.4k & kingston a400 120gb ssd for ~1.6k.


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> We were thinking of:
> 
> Ryzen 3 2200G
> Corsair vengeance lpx 8gb ddr4 3200mhz
> ...


This is a better option

*~18k*
i3 9100F
Asus Prime B365M A
DDR4 8GB 2400/2600Mhz
For SSD you can go with whitestar suggestion

Guess he has everything else other than these components.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> This looks fine,you can get asus tuf b450m pro gaming mobo for ~8k,corsair cx450 psu for ~3.4k & kingston a400 120gb ssd for ~1.6k.


Do you recommend MSI B450M PRO VDH V2?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Do you recommend MSI B450M PRO VDH V2?


Earlier I would but after seeing many poor MSI rma experiences online I have stopped recommending msi as first option. B450M pro VDH V2 costs ~6.4k but asrock B450 pro 4(whether full ATX or M version) costs ~7k & is much better(only issue is they seems to run out of stock around festival time but keep checking & you might still get it in next 2-3 weeks) & beyond that there is asus tuf b450m pro gaming at ~8k. MSI mobos are good enough for 1st/2nd gen Ryzen but only buy them if you think you will not be the unlucky one to need msi rma support in warranty period.


----------



## pgmadhav (Oct 11, 2019)

Dear All, 
I need a home pc in ₹20000 range(Only Hardware) 
Need: MS OFFICE, Movies, music etc. basic home use. HDD 500 GB, OS WIN7


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2019)

pgmadhav said:


> Dear All,
> I need a home pc in ₹20000 range(Only Hardware)
> Need: MS OFFICE, Movies, music etc. basic home use. HDD 500 GB, OS WIN7


Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST

Windows 7 would not work with newer hardware because of lack of drivers. Don't waste money on a 500GB HDD, consider 250 GB MX500 instead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2019)

*AMD Gaming & Redering RIG

Budget -62.2K (GTX 1650 4GB)*


Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3500 -11.2k
Motherboard - Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite -9.3k
Graphics Card -Zotac Gaming GTX 1650 4GB Mini -12k
RAM -ADATA XPG Gammix D30 8GB(3200Mhz) -3.3k
SSD -Kingston A400 480GB SSD -4.1k
Power Supply -Antec NE550M 550W -4k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Devastator 3 Combo -2.4k
UPS -APC  600VA -2.3k (Amazon.in)
Shipping -1.1k

*Total -62.2K*

All prices are taken from www.vedantcomputers.com except unless specified above.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

DDR4 vs GDDR5 vs LPDDR4 vs HBM2: Different Memory Types Explained


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 16, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX 1660 6GB)
Budget -84K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3600 -17k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1660 OC 6GB -17k
RAM -G.Skill SniperX 3600Mhz 16GB DDR4 (8GBx2) -7.5k
SSD -Intel 660P 1TB M.2 SSD -8.3k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwtts Gold Pro 650w -6.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4.5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2470HL 24 inch LED VA -8.5k
KB + Mouse -Cooler Master Devastator 3 Combo -2.5k

*Total -84K*


----------



## Neo (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi, 

What are my options for Mini ITX AM4 Mobo in India? I only found MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC, and that's also not available with most retailers.
Where can I buy NZXT H210i Case? I only found it on primeabgb, but they are selling at a price much higher than it is supposed to be at. 

thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2019)

mini-ITX is a niche segment in India so expect higher prices & poor availability.If you know some friend/relative coming from USA in Dec then get them to buy mobo+case in this Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals.


----------



## Neo (Nov 17, 2019)

I dont think black friday would have any mindblowing deals, just 5-10 dollars at most fot good parts. And the current prices are similar for the MSI board that i mentioned. 10k in usa, 11k in india. 

I was hoping to find a mobo with heatsink for m.2 drive, but I guess its not that much of a necessity.


----------



## Neo (Nov 17, 2019)

@whitestar_999 any idea about NZXT H210i?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2019)

Neo said:


> @whitestar_999 any idea about NZXT H210i?


Buy Online Nzxt H210i Mini-ITX Case With Lighting And Fan Control - Matte Black (CA-H210I-B1) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2019)

Neo said:


> @whitestar_999 any idea about NZXT H210i?


Found these:
Buy Online NZXT H Series H210 Matte White/Black Tempered Glass Mini-ITX Tower Case CA-H210B-W1 - in India
Buy Online Cooler Master MasterCase H100 Mini-ITX Case MCM-H100-KANN-S00 - in India
Buy Online JONSBO V4 Silver Mini Tower Cabinet - in India


----------



## Neo (Nov 17, 2019)

@whitestar_999 the cooler master h100 is a no-go coz only 210mm gpu length clearance. I am okay with h210i, but the prices these retailers are listing are kinda high for what its worth. 12k + 2k shipping = 14k for the case


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2019)

Neo said:


> @whitestar_999 the cooler master h100 is a no-go coz only 210mm gpu length clearance. I am okay with h210i, but the prices these retailers are listing are kinda high for what its worth. 12k + 2k shipping = 14k for the case


What about H210? No other way if you want to get H210i except paying higher price.


----------



## Neo (Nov 19, 2019)

Please also suggest a, 1TB M.2 SSD. Budget roughly 10k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2019)

Neo said:


> Please also suggest a, 1TB M.2 SSD. Budget roughly 10k


Intel 660p or Crucial P1 (QLC Drives). If you can find Silicon Power P34A80 for 8.5-9k, get it.
Don't get sata m.2 drives or samsung ones (they are overpriced IMO)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2019)

Neo said:


> Please also suggest a, 1TB M.2 SSD. Budget roughly 10k


M2 is form factor,it can be either m2 sata drive(basically a regular 2.5" sata ssd without its cover so no difference performance wise) & m2 NVMe ssd. Using m2 sata ssd almost always disables 2 of the sata ports on mobo on most m-atx mobos so not much point as you can simply install a regular 2.5" sata ssd using 1 sata port. m2 NVMe on the other hand is much faster as it directly uses pcie lanes as opposed to sata. 

@SaiyanGoku that silicon power ssd is quite good option but any idea about its rma in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku that silicon power ssd is quite good option but any idea about its rma in India.


SP / Silicon Power-High quality, Exclusive and Unique Leading memory storage brand
service
This is 7 years old, so need to check with them for latest list.


----------



## Neo (Nov 19, 2019)

No great options in India sad. Intel 660p is shit. And I don't want to go with brand of which I've never heard of. I guess I'll go with XPG 8200 Pro or the Team Group MP34


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2019)

Neo said:


> Please also suggest a, 1TB M.2 SSD. Budget roughly 10k


If you got any person from US coming over, get something during black friday, or cyber monday..
You could probably get 970 EVO 1 TB if sale price is good..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2019)

Neo said:


> No great options in India sad. Intel 660p is shit. And I don't want to go with brand of which I've never heard of. I guess I'll go with XPG 8200 Pro or the Team Group MP34


You can go with gigabyte non-Aorus/rgb NVMe ssd.It is currently out of stock at primeabgb but you can contact gigabyte rep eddie_edits (u/eddie_edits) - Reddit who is quite helpful & understanding,may even get you some discount.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2019)

Neo said:


> Intel 660p is shit.


Not unless you'll be using it as a scratch disk for 8k video editing or do >112 GB Write/day for 5 years (warranty period)


----------



## Neo (Nov 19, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> If you got any person from US coming over, get something during black friday, or cyber monday..
> You could probably get 970 EVO 1 TB if sale price is good..


I think that is my only option. Some prices for RAM and SSD are so less in US as compared to India. When we are the ones who earn less. go figure.

BTW, hows your swans m10 going? i am looking to replace my logitech z623.


----------



## Neo (Nov 19, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not unless you'll be using it as a scratch disk for 8k video editing or do >112 GB Write/day for 5 years (warranty period)


Nah man, friend's laptop had the same SSD. stopped working after 10 days. Had to get a replacement. I cant use it after seeing such experience. It's QLC anyway. slowwwww


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2019)

speakers are great, after i got a Fiio Q1 Mk2, they sound even better.. You wont like the volume though if you are used to Z623


----------



## Neo (Nov 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Intel 660p or Crucial P1 (QLC Drives). If you can find Silicon Power P34A80 for 8.5-9k, get it.
> Don't get sata m.2 drives or samsung ones (they are overpriced IMO)


is the silicon power good at its current price of 10.5k?
The other option i'm considering is the 860EVO sata 2.5" 1TB at 11k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 26, 2019)

Neo said:


> is the silicon power good at its current price of 10.5k?


It is better than an overpriced sata ssd for sure.


----------



## Neo (Nov 26, 2019)

Idk how samsung gets away with such pricing. I mean, yeah the drives are probably best in class but still. Nvmes keep dropping in price, why not satas lol


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2019)

MX500 is also a good option(if considering 2.5" sata ssd).


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 26, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> MX500 is also a good option(if considering 2.5" sata ssd).


Would warranty be an issue ? im looking one 1tb ssd, to be primary windows drive , ill use current 850 evo for arch


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Would warranty be an issue ? im looking one 1tb ssd, to be primary windows drive , ill use current 850 evo for arch


It used to be an issue earlier but not anymore.Somewhere in late 2017 I think,crucial has appointed kaizen infoserve as their official rma partner in India.I also confirmed this with crucial US chat support in the beginning of this year.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2019)

*Budget -90.6K (GTX 1660 Super)*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3600 -17.3k
Motherboard -Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming -8.5k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1660 Super 6GB Mini -19.5k
RAM -G.Skill SniperX 16GB(8GBx2) 3600Mhz -7.3k
SSD -INTEL 660p 512GB NVME SSD -5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -Acer KG271 27inch LED TN -12k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -90.6K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2019)

*Budget -77K (GTX 1650 Super)*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3500 -11.7k
Motherboard -Asus TUF B450 Plus Gaming -8.5k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1650 Super 4GB Mini -14.6k
RAM -G.Skill SniperX 16GB(8GBx2) 3600Mhz -7.3k
SSD -INTEL 660p 512GB NVME SSD -5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2480 24inch  LED IPS -8.9k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -77K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2019)

*Budget -50.6K  APU Rig*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3400G -12.9k
Motherboard -Gigabyte B450 M Gaming -6.2k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -5.4k (mdcomputers)
SSD - ADATA Ultimate 480GB SSD -4k (primeabgb)
PSU -Antec VP550P -3.1k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2283 22inch LED IPS -7.2k
KB & Mouse -Logitech MK200 -.8k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -50.6K*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Budget -65K (GTX 1650 Super)*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3500 -11.7k
Motherboard -Gigabyte B450 M Gaming -6.2k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1650 Super 4GB Mini -14.6k
RAM -G.Skill SniperX 16GB(8GBx2) 3600Mhz -7.3k
SSD -INTEL 660p 512GB NVME SSD -5k
Power Supply -Antec VP550P -3.1k
Cabinet -Antec GX202 Blue -3k
Monitor -BenQ GW2283 22inch LED IPS -7.1k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 600VA -3k

*Total -65K*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Power Supply -Antec VP550P -3.1k


Stop recommending antec vp series,minimum one should get nowadays is corsair CX450/550/650.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Stop recommending antec vp series,minimum one should get nowadays is corsair CX450/550/650.


Okay will do so from now on
Will change the configs made until now also accordingly.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Stop recommending antec vp series,minimum one should get nowadays is corsair CX450/550/650.


Yes, what you said is right? about Corsair TX Series?
Here check once:Netzteile mit 80Plus Gold im Test: Preisbrecher von Xilence und Corsair mit 550 W im Vergleich

*i.imgur.com/DTcnHne.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/MkRo6g3.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2019)

TX550M not available anymore in India. TX650M is much costlier compared to CX650.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 14, 2019)

Man need few config in budget 20k, 30k , 35k, 40k please update list and suggest


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2019)

Skyh3ck said:


> Man need few config in budget 20k, 30k , 35k, 40k please update list and suggest


I will update the 1st post in next few days.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2019)

*Budget -43K *

AMD Ryzen 5 3500 - 11k
Mobo - Asrock B450 Pro4 - 6.8k
RAM - G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 2.8k (mdcomputers)
GPU -Zotac GT 1030 2GB DDR5 -5.7k
PSU - Antec VP550P Plus -3.1k
SSD -Western Digital Green 240GB M.2 SATA III -2.3k
Monitor -LG 22"  22MP68VQ LED IPS -7.4k
Case -Antec GX202 Blue -3k
KB Combo - Logitech MK200 -.9k

*Total - 43k*

All above prices are taken from theitdepot.com except specified above.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks brother.. 

Please give me a motherboard processor and Ram with inbuilt graphic motherboard.

As cheap as possible that can run moderate home and office apps like, ms office, excel, vlc player, ig it has inbuilt wifi that's great


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2019)

Skyh3ck said:


> Thanks brother..
> 
> Please give me a motherboard processor and Ram with inbuilt graphic motherboard.
> 
> As cheap as possible that can run moderate home and office apps like, ms office, excel, vlc player, ig it has inbuilt wifi that's great


No motherboard has inbuilt graphics these days. And motherboard with inbuilt wifi are generally the expensive variants. Athlon 3000G + A320 mobo + 8GB DDR4 ram shouldn't cost more than 10k IMO. Don't waste money on 200GE.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2019)

*Budget -42K (Intel Gaming RIG)*

Processor -Intel Core i3 9100F -6.2k
Motherboard -Asus Prime H310M -4.4k
RAM -ADATA XPG D30 8GB 2666Mhz -2.9k
GPU -Zotac GTX 1650 4GB -10.9
SSD -ADATA Ultimate SU630 240GB -2.2k
PSU -Cooler Master MWE 450w -2.5k
Cabinet -Antec VSK 4000B -2.2k
Monitor -BenQ GW2283 22" LED IPS -7.2k (vedantcomputers)
KB Combo -Logitech MK200 -.8k
UPS - APC 600VA UPS -2.4k (Amazon.in)

*Total -41.7k
*
All above prices are taken from mdcomputers except specified above.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2019)

*Budget -48K (Intel Gaming RIG)*

Processor -Intel Core i5 9100F -11.5k
Motherboard -Asus Prime H310M-K -4.7k
RAM -ADATA XPG D30 8GB 3200Mhz -2.9k
GPU -Zotac GTX 1650 4GB -10.9
SSD -ADATA Ultimate SU630 240GB -2.2k
PSU -Cooler Master MWE 450w -2.5k
Cabinet -Antec VSK 4000B -2.2k
Monitor -BenQ GW2283 22" LED IPS -7.2k (vedantcomputers)
KB Combo -Logitech MK200 -.8k
UPS - APC 600VA UPS -2.4k (Amazon.in)

*Total -47.3k*

All above prices are taken from mdcomputers except specified above.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2019)

please update the first post with new config in 20k, 30k , 40k etc budget also with and without graphic card


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2019)

on the very first post, some formatting is needed, also need update thanks, i hope i am not asking for too much


----------



## RocknRolla (Dec 21, 2019)

Please suggest me some good Online Computer Stores in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2019)

RocknRolla said:


> Please suggest me some good Online Computer Stores in India


www.mdcomputers.in.....An IT Arsenal....  Kolkata
www.vedantcomputers.com  Kolkata
Buy Online Computer Hardware | Gaming PC & Accessories | Gaming Laptops & more  Mumbai
Buy SSD in India | Online Laptop SSD Drives | SSD Drive Price  ssd selling division of primeabgb
Computer Parts, Gaming accessories,Gaming  Laptops, Electronics, and More - theitdepot.com  Chennai


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2020)

*Budget -69.6k (AMD Gaming Rig) GTX 1650 Super DDDR6*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3500 -10.3k
Motherboard -Asrock B450 Pro 4 -7k
RAM -ADATA XPG Gammix D30 16GB(8GBx2) 3200Mhz -6.3k
SSD -Crucial P1 1TB NVME SSD -9.5k
Power Supply -Antec NE600G Zen Neo Eco Gold -5.5k 
GPU -Zotac Gaming GTX 1650 Super DDR6 -13.5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2283 22inch LED IPS -7.7k
Cabinet -Antec GX202 Blue -3k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys LITE L -3.9k
UPS - APC 600 VA -2.9k

*Total -69.6K*

All above prices are taken from vedantcomputers, Kolkata since they dont charge payment gateway charges and offers free shipping to all parts of India.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> SSD - ADATA Ultimate SU630 480GB SATAIII SSD -5.3k
> PSU -Cooler Master MWE 550 V2 -4.1k
> Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -4k


not good ssd. kingston A400 is better or the crucial MX500 which is the best option with just a bit costlier price.
not good psu. Corsair CX550 should be the minimum.
That cabinet doesn't seem to have good thermal performance,not an issue for cold places but may prove problematic in hot regions.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 2, 2020)

*www.pugetsystems.com/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> *www.pugetsystems.com/


I don't think it is better than asking on established tech forums for suggestion whether here or abroad.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2020)

Half-decent tbh. I'd recommend it to people thinking "it's good enough and not as bad as Dell/HP".


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 9, 2020)

Any suggestion for basic PC build that has min ATX mobo and a small case. ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2020)

fz8975 said:


> Any suggestion for basic PC build that has min ATX mobo and a small case. ?


Micro-atx or mini-ITX(which is smallest but also costliest)?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 14, 2020)

i have an ageing i5 4460 in one of my pcs.This computer is occasionally used for gaming but due to its slower cpu,falters while trying to run cpu-heavy games like Assassins creed origins etc.

I wanted to upgrade it to a more powerful haswell i7 like 4770 etc but they seem too costly at the moment(even the used ones) and are also known to generate a lot of heat.

Recently i observed that i3 9100f has reduced in price to just around 6.1 k-this appears to be a decent cpu but has only 4 cores/threads.H310 mobos for this platform are quite cheap as well.

Is it worth buying now as a replacement for my i5 4460?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> i have an ageing i5 4460 in one of my pcs.This computer is occasionally used for gaming but due to its slower cpu,falters while trying to run cpu-heavy games like Assassins creed origins etc.
> 
> I wanted to upgrade it to a more powerful haswell i7 like 4770 etc but they seem too costly at the moment(even the used ones) and are also known to generate a lot of heat.
> 
> ...


IMO save money & upgrade complete rig. If you can't upgrade as a whole, upgrade part by part, say CPU+mobo+RAM first, then GPU+PSU. What's your current GPU, PSU, storage & cabinet?

An i3 9100F might be 15-20% or so better, that's it. Will help boost the fps a bit, but with next gen consoles having 8 core CPU, game requirements will likely increase a bit drastically next year for big games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2020)

6 core is minimum for any gaming 1080p pc, me thinks.
Go ryzen for cheap


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> IMO save money & upgrade complete rig. If you can't upgrade as a whole, upgrade part by part, say CPU+mobo+RAM first, then GPU+PSU. What's your current GPU, PSU, storage & cabinet?
> 
> An i3 9100F might be 15-20% or so better, that's it. Will help boost the fps a bit, but with next gen consoles having 8 core CPU, game requirements will likely increase a bit drastically next year for big games.



Gpu:1060 6gb,psu: Txm 550,2tb+1tb hdd,cabinet:Spec 01

I was getting an used i5 8400 a few weeks back but its owner was demanding over 10k for it,so couldn't go ahead with that deal.I think it would have been a lot better than the 9100f.

Any ideas as to when 10100f might be released.The 10100 currently sells for 10k,the 10100f might be even cheaper?

@Nerevarine: Which 6c ryzen would be better?ryzen 3500? I've heard that older 2nd/1st gen ryzens dont work too well in cpu-intensive games and cause microstuttering.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2020)

I think 1600AF is better than any i3. You might lose a few fps in old games but most modern games will fully utilize 6cores.
I have old AMD 1600 but I dont see any microstuttering, but there is a lot of room for improvement as its very old CPU now and I run at 1440p/4k.
If you can wait a few more months, 4th gen ryzen will come, so you can get that as well.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 14, 2020)

1600AF is not available here through official channels i think.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Gpu:1060 6gb,psu: Txm 550,2tb+1tb hdd,cabinet:Spec 01
> 
> I was getting an used i5 8400 a few weeks back but its owner was demanding over 10k for it,so couldn't go ahead with that deal.I think it would have been a lot better than the 9100f.
> 
> ...


Am I correct in assuming that you don't have an SSD? Get that first.

For the rest, my suggestion stays with save money & upgrade CPU+mobo+RAM later, something like R5 4600 + B550 + 2x8GB maybe, some time next year. GTX 1060 is still good enough for 1080p med-high 60fps in most games.

Something to prove my point that investing in an i3 9100F ain't worth it:


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 15, 2020)

4670 is slightly higher clocked than the 4460,the latter has a boost clock of only 3.4 ghz that too on a single core.

While running on all cores it usually maintains a clock speed of 3.2 ghz-so its boost clock is practically useless for all intents and purposes.

maybe the lower performance of this cpu is due to its slower clock speed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> 4670 is slightly higher clocked than the 4460,the latter has a boost clock of only 3.4 ghz that too on a single core.
> 
> While running on all cores it usually maintains a clock speed of 3.2 ghz-so its boost clock is practically useless for all intents and purposes.
> 
> maybe the lower performance of this cpu is due to its slower clock speed.


Yes, but same architecture, so difference won't be more than 5% at stock. Overclocked K series chip will surely get a good boost after OC, but will run very hot as well, so investment on cooling. Similarly, i3 9100F is a higher clocked i3 8100, even architecture is almost similar for those two.

Google search says Cinebench R15 scores of ~505 vs ~660 for i5 vs i3 9100F. This 30% gain doesn't translate to games & new games needing more CPU power will be limited by 4c/4t CPU. Something like 4c/8t R3 3300X & R3 3100 scores like ~1100 & ~980 or so but 3300X does perform 10-15% or better in games as well due to some layout changes between those two. 

Next gen consoles have a lower frequency R7 3700X + RTX 2070 Super like performance (rumoured), so there will be a big jump in game requirements in the next 2 years. GTX 1060 will be relegated to the minimum required GPU. Hence I am suggesting to save & invest on a good CPU, then later jump to a newer GPU without major bottlenecks. If you aren't much into gaming, go ahead with i3 9100F, but for gamers, something better is a better investment in the long run.

First 2 graphs use RTX 2080Ti as the gPU & 3rd one shows how CPU affects the fps w.r.t GPU. Surely for GTX 1060, might not see a very huge difference between i3 & R5 3600, but at RX 5700, the difference becomes more apparent & i3 will seriously bottleneck that (something like RX 5700/RTX 2060 Super like performance might come to ~20k GPUs next year).


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 15, 2020)

sidster said:


> *Suggested PC Configurations 2017 - Q2
> 
> Budget - 20k (Entry Level)
> 
> ...


I think this formatting will make it VERY difficult for anyone to read it. Just delete the whitespaces, and write the price beside the product name. Only put whitespaces(empty space b/w lines) between different configs.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 15, 2020)

Is intel 10600 a decent cpu for games?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is intel 10600 a decent cpu for games?


For 20k, I wont' buy it over R5 3600. i5 10600 is basically an overclocked i5 9400 with hyper-threading enabled (Intel product specifications) .


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Is intel 10600 a decent cpu for games?


Good choice, if you are looking at Intel CPUs only. R5 3600 is a better deal at even the overpriced 17-18k it is going for these days (those prices are stupid & Ryzen 4000 is just a month away from its unveiling).


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For 20k, I wont' buy it over R5 3600. i5 10600 is basically an overclocked i5 9400 with hyper-threading enabled (Intel product specifications) .


Hyper-threading at least enables it to compete with Ryzen, earlier it was getting thrashed around.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 15, 2020)

Do the 3rd gen ryzens run hot as they are based on 7nm process?Also they were said to have high vcore voltages even while idle,which could affect their durability.Have these issues been removed/mitigated in the newer batch of ryzen cpus/motherboards?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Do the 3rd gen ryzens run hot as they are based on 7nm process?Also they were said to have high vcore voltages even while idle,which could affect their durability.Have these issues been removed/mitigated in the newer batch of ryzen cpus/motherboards?


Unless you are doing some serious overclocking in Summer season of North India without proper cooling, there is nothing to worry about durability. Your other pc components will have much more chances of dying earlier than ryzen processor.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Do the 3rd gen ryzens run hot as they are based on 7nm process?Also they were said to have high vcore voltages even while idle,which could affect their durability.Have these issues been removed/mitigated in the newer batch of ryzen cpus/motherboards?


Not as hot as Intel CPUs, nor as much power consumption for the same performance in CPU intensive tasks. All CPUs will run hot when OC'd or in a poorly ventilated case on a summer day. Also, the box cooler of Ryzen CPUs are better than Intel ones. Intel K series lack a box cooler at all. 

*Ryzen XT CPUs are surely the outlier & totally a waste of money from AMD side.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I think this formatting will make it VERY difficult for anyone to read it. Just delete the whitespaces, and write the price beside the product name. Only put whitespaces(empty space b/w lines) between different configs.


I think the formatting issue is because the table BB code was not backward compatible with the migration to Xenforo. So any table made before Xenforo is messed up now.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 16, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I think the formatting issue is because the table BB code was not backward compatible with the migration to Xenforo. So any table made before Xenforo is messed up now.


Oh............... I see. The post is pretty old.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 13, 2020)

anyone knows when intel's 10100F is likely to be released in india?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 16, 2020)

Please suggest a desktop config. for ~30k while taking advantage of sales on Flipkart and Amazon.
No monitor, mouse and KB required.
ITX if possible.
Swift multitasking and upgradability is important.
If you can suggest config with and without GPU that would be nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 17, 2020)

^go for AMD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2020)

Chetan1991 said:


> Swift multitasking and upgradability is important.
> If you can suggest config with and without GPU that would be nice.


New config with GPU isn't possible in 30k.
ITX builds are highly overpriced.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> New config with GPU isn't possible in 30k.
> ITX builds are highly overpriced.


OK no ITX and GPU then. What config would fit in 30k then?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2020)

*Budget -120k*

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 -18.9k
MSi B450 Gaming Pro Carbon MAX Wifi -12.9k
ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D60G RGB 16GB (8GBx2) 3600Mhz -9.2k
Kingston A2000 1TB NVME SSD -9.1k
Zotac RTX 2070 Super Mini 8GB -37k
Antec NX210NX Cabinet -3.6k
Antec EA650 Gold Pro 650W -6.7k
Acer NITRO VG0 VG270 27 Inch LED IPS -17.8k
CoolerMaster MS110 Combo -4.8k (mdcomputers.in)
Total -120k

All above prices are taken from vedantcomputers unless specified otherwise.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 20, 2020)

Is it wise to buy ASRock B450 motherboard for Ryzen 3600 at this point? I have been planning to build the PC for long time now and thought since the prices are lowest for these, why not buy. But this motherboard will not be put in any system for at least 3-4 months, even for testing. I was planning to spread the expense over 3 months minimum. Just asking for suggestions here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Is it wise to buy ASRock B450 motherboard for Ryzen 3600 at this point? I have been planning to build the PC for long time now and thought since the prices are lowest for these, why not buy. But this motherboard will not be put in any system for at least 3-4 months, even for testing. I was planning to spread the expense over 3 months minimum. Just asking for suggestions here.


I bought an Asrock B450 Steel Legend when my MSI mobo went for RMA. Steel Legend supports upto 3533Mhz RAM speed only so my 3600Mhz sticks were running in 3400Mhz speed only.

Asrock B450 Steel Legend or Pro4 can be used just for working purpose only and if we want to overclock then going with Gigabyte B550 Aorus wifi at 16k or MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon Max Wifi at 13k is best.

Either B550 or B450 Max MSI motherboards CPU from 1st gen to 3rd gen and now 5th gen CPUs also.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockfella (Dec 20, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Is it wise to buy ASRock B450 motherboard for Ryzen 3600 at this point? I have been planning to build the PC for long time now and thought since the prices are lowest for these, why not buy. But this motherboard will not be put in any system for at least 3-4 months, even for testing. I was planning to spread the expense over 3 months minimum. Just asking for suggestions here.


Looking at your username you may extend the purchases for over 6 months. Rocket lake might launch by then so keep that in mind.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 20, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> I bought an Asrock B450 Steel Legend when my MSI mobo went for RMA. Steel Legend supports upto 3533Mhz RAM speed only so my 3600Mhz sticks were running in 3400Mhz speed only.
> 
> Asrock B450 Steel Legend or Pro4 can be used just for working purpose only and if we want to overclock then going with Gigabyte B550 Aorus wifi at 16k or MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon Max Wifi at 13k is best.
> 
> ...


Ryzen5 3600 officially doesn't support memory speed over 3200, so I was planning to buy 3200MHz sticks. And since I am never going to overclock, going with ASRock B450 Steel legend seems fine. This board was suggested here in almost all the builds with R5-3600 whenever it was in stock if overclocking was not involved. So It should enough for just gaming on stock CPU speeds.  Not going to spend over 11k for motherboard in a build with last gen CPU/GPU.

Guys I need this advice before the prices go up again. Should I get this board now or hold the purchase until I have enough money splurge altogether?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 20, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Is it wise to buy ASRock B450 motherboard for Ryzen 3600 at this point? I have been planning to build the PC for long time now and thought since the prices are lowest for these, why not buy. But this motherboard will not be put in any system for at least 3-4 months, even for testing. I was planning to spread the expense over 3 months minimum. Just asking for suggestions here.


Depends on the price. It's great for 7-7.5k if you are on a tight budget, otherwise, get Gigabyte B550M DS3H, has been going for as low as 9k at times. No point going for B450 mobos above that IMO

Save money & buy stuff together, at least the basics. Always buy CPU+mobo+RAM together IMO. If you have old PC parts, use them for some time & slowly replace stuff like PSU, GPU, cabinet & monitor.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 20, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Ryzen5 3600 officially doesn't support memory speed over 3200, so I was planning to buy 3200MHz sticks. And since I am never going to overclock, going with ASRock B450 Steel legend seems fine. This board was suggested here in almost all the builds with R5-3600 whenever it was in stock if overclocking was not involved. So It should enough for just gaming on stock CPU speeds.  Not going to spend over 11k for motherboard in a build with last gen CPU/GPU.
> 
> Guys I need this advice before the prices go up again. Should I get this board now or hold the purchase until I have enough money splurge altogether?


Don't worry. You have this entire century to wait and buy.
Not sure but do you already have a Ryzen 3600 or will you buy one? If not consider Intel i3 10100 9k and GIGABYTE B460M Gaming 7.5k. Don't worry too much about RAM speeds.


----------



## nac (Dec 20, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Guys I need this advice before the prices go up again. Should I get this board now or hold the purchase until I have enough money splurge altogether?


Save and buy all the three (cpu, board, ram) in one go. No pointing in buying just the board now and wait for other components for months.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 20, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Don't worry. You have this entire century to wait and buy.
> Not sure but do you already have a Ryzen 3600 or will you buy one? If not consider Intel i3 10100 9k and GIGABYTE B460M Gaming 7.5k. Don't worry too much about RAM speeds.


I understand but I need 6c/12t processor since I will use this PC not only for gaming but other works also and it will stay minimum for around 6-7yrs. 4c/8t won't suffice my usage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2020)

@TheSloth @bssunilreddy @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku I wanted to post about this earlier but it slipped my mind. I recently assembled my new pc using ryzen 1200 & asrock AB350 Pro 4 with 3200MHz crucial ballistix ram. By default the system booted at 2400MHz & I selected xmp profile to 3200MHz which system then successfully applied. Everything was seemingly running fine for 1-2 days when I remembered an old post on reddit about checking the stability of ram overclock by running a prime95 blender test for at least 8 hours so I thought of giving it a try & within 20 min of starting the test it gave an error. I then spent the next day running this same test for at least 8 hours on all ram frequencies available to select in the list of options to set ram frequency while choosing xmp profile & finally the max speed at which this test ran without errors for more than 8 hours was 3066MHz.

tl;dr or In short, do not just set & forget xmp profile to your ram stated frequency/max frequency supported by your mobo after your system boots fine & seems to be running as usual. Run Prime95 blender test for at least 8 hours & only when it give no errors you should keep the ram running at that frequency.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Don't worry. You have this entire century to wait and buy.
> Not sure but do you already have a Ryzen 3600 or will you buy one? If not consider Intel i3 10100 9k and GIGABYTE B460M Gaming 7.5k. Don't worry too much about RAM speeds.
> 
> View attachment 19859
> ...


Userbenchmark is total BS. Don't use them for doing any comparisons or giving recommendations.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 20, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Don't worry. You have this entire century to wait and buy.
> Not sure but do you already have a Ryzen 3600 or will you buy one? If not consider Intel i3 10100 9k and GIGABYTE B460M Gaming 7.5k. Don't worry too much about RAM speeds.
> 
> View attachment 19859
> ...


That's some high-level BS. An i3 10100 or even i5 10400 is inferior to R5 5600X in all respects except price.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 20, 2020)

That website (Userbenchmark) is not at all reliable. It is not only sh#t in PC CPU, But also gives wrong info about mobile processors, in some instances it said exynos 9611 to be better than sd730 and so. I think that is based on votes given by users and not on any "Benchmark".


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2020)

User based benchmarks would be doubly stupid for games because there is no way to keep rest of components same. 
Ex -> Comparing i5 8400 to Ryzen 5, but i5 wala has GTX 1080 and Ryzen 5 wala has 1070. Obviously it would lead to discrepancy. User benchmarks can work if its only CPU specific benches like 7zip encryption test. But even then there are a lot of issues like someone Oced, someone underclocked etc etc..


----------



## rockfella (Dec 24, 2020)

Hmm i thought they were close not very accurate.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 24, 2020)

Userbenchmark is only good for a quick check to see if your components are working as expected. It plots a graph of your score for each component versus other users. The graph is the useful thing, the score itself is pointless. Rest of userbenchmark is useless.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 24, 2020)

I compared GPU benches from Anandtech and it matched with Userbenchmark. Not everyone will have the exact same components that those review sites will use.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Userbenchmark is only good for a quick check to see if your components are working as expected. It plots a graph of your score for each component versus other users.


It still is useless. Run Cinebench and various tests from 3dMark instead.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2020)

rockfella said:


> I compared GPU benches from Anandtech and it matched with Userbenchmark. Not everyone will have the exact same components that those review sites will use.


Review sites aim to minimize bottlenecks in review so a 1650Ti running with an i7/R7 with latest NVMe & 32gb ram ensures that the score/review represents the best performance a 1650Ti can have in any system & then compare it with RX5500XT in a similar way ensures that comparison is fair(best performance of 1650Ti vs RX5500XT).


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> That's some high-level BS. An i3 10100 or even i5 10400 is inferior to R5 5600X in all respects except price.


He is comparing them to 3600, not 5600X.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 27, 2020)

Hey guys, is there any chance there might be a supply problem again because of this new covid variant? If yes, then i will rather buy the CPU+Mobo+RAM now before the prices increase again or goes out of stock everywhere.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys, is there any chance there might be a supply problem again because of this new covid variant? If yes, then i will rather buy the CPU+Mobo+RAM now before the prices increase again or goes out of stock everywhere.


I doubt it as vaccine manufacturers have already claimed that vaccines are effective against new variants too.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I doubt it as vaccine manufacturers have already claimed that vaccines are effective against new variants too.


Yeah but after reading how several countries banned travel to UK even though UK is already among countries which have started the vaccination, I am worried that my extended wait will be extended even more now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah but after reading how several countries banned travel to UK even though UK is already among countries which have started the vaccination, I am worried that my extended wait will be extended even more now.


This time countries acted quickly & UK is not a major part of global manufacturing/distribution chains so unless this new variant start spreading at same speed in other nations chances of earlier shortage situation are less.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2021)

*Budget -144.4k*

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X -32.5k

Asrock B550 Phantom Gaming 4/AC -12.3k

ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D60G RGB 16GB (8GBx2) 3600Mhz -9.2k

Kingston A2000 1TB NVME SSD -9.1k

Zotac RTX 3060 Ti TWIN EDGE OC 8GB -44.9k

Antec DF600 FLUX Cabinet -6.2k

CoolerMaster MWE 650W Gold -7.7k

Acer NITRO VG0 VG270 27 Inch LED IPS -17.8k

CoolerMaster MS110 Combo -4.7k

Total -144.4k

All above prices are taken from vedantcomputers unless specified otherwise.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2021)

I am not convinced the 5600X is worth twice the price of last gen. Its like adding more sugar to make fruit juice sweeter.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I am not convinced the 5600X is worth twice the price of last gen. Its like adding more sugar to make fruit juice sweeter.


It is a worse value for money for sure as AMD increased prices & R5 5600 wasn't launched. Its not like you have a cheaper option from Intel. An i7 10700K + Z490 + cooler will cost more upfront compared to 5600X. Considering 5600X has good gaming performance, good choice for gamers who can afford it, productivity users should get 3700X. For cheaper option, i5 10400 is a good VFM choice now because of R5 3600's high price.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 1, 2021)

^They are marketting it as mid range gaming processor. At present they obviously took advantage of current market situation since there is no rival for it from Intel and it literally performs better than 3700X and 10700K in gaming and they conveniently priced it in that segment. Sigh. Some people have already started mentioning that AMD isn't going to be as consumer friendly as they were and might possibly become as Intel currently is and I agree with this and believe too.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 16, 2021)

I remember there was a thread for PC config for different budgets but I can't find one now, Can anyone point out the thread?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> I remember there was a thread for PC config for different budgets but I can't find one now, Can anyone point out the thread?


It gets outdated pretty fast


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> It gets outdated pretty fast


+1



kartikoli said:


> I remember there was a thread for PC config for different budgets but I can't find one now, Can anyone point out the thread?


Better just look for recently posted threads or create a thread with your requirements by filling the questionnaire.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 18, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Better just look for recently posted threads or create a thread with your requirements by filling the questionnaire.


Yes, wasn't looking for an upgrade but thought to check current recommendations


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

How is this Montech Air 900 Mesh case? Can this be suggested for low end budgets?


----------



## rockfella (Mar 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is this Montech Air 900 Mesh case? Can this be suggested for low end budgets?


I doubt it unless variables of low end has changed these days. This chassis costs 5k.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

rockfella said:


> I doubt it unless variables of low end has changed these days. This chassis costs 5k.


We have been suggesting Deepcool matrex mesh and MSI forge for similar budgets. But this one seems like a good airflow case with 2 fans and magnetic dust filters. Adding 2 more fans should make this quite good.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is this Montech Air 900 Mesh case? Can this be suggested for low end budgets?


Name is misleading, doesn't have full meshed front.

Ant Esports ICE-511MT seems to be a good budget case, do look for its features. 4 fans is good.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Name is misleading, doesn't have full meshed front.
> 
> Ant Esports ICE-511MT seems to be a good budget case, do look for its features. 4 fans is good.


Oh shit you are right. Without zooming in it looked like full mesh front.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 9, 2021)

Antec nx130 seems like a good option for those on a budget, as its quite cheap and has a fully meshed front panel. It even has a slot for an optical drive.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 21, 2021)

it seems the newer 11th gen intel cpus feature something called avx-512 instructions,which was missing in most older mainstream intel and amd cpus.

Is avx 512 important and will the lack of support for this instruction cause compatibility issues with games in future?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Is avx 512 important and will the lack of support for this instruction cause compatibility issues with games in future?


I don't think it'll have a major impact, if at all.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> it seems the newer 11th gen intel cpus feature something called avx-512 instructions,which was missing in most older mainstream intel and amd cpus.
> 
> Is avx 512 important and will the lack of support for this instruction cause compatibility issues with games in future?


No.


----------



## hostguy (Apr 1, 2021)

Need  i7 10th gen cpu , 256ssd/1tb 1650gpu below 50K.
Provide details?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 1, 2021)

hostguy said:


> Need  i7 10th gen cpu , 256ssd/1tb 1650gpu below 50K.
> Provide details?


i7 10700 is like 26k, I think. With power limit removed, it will perform well, but will consume more power than 65W, so a good cooler is required.

On sales, you can get 1TB TLC NVMe like Kingston A2000 or WD SN550 for like 8k, usually 10k.

GPU prices are messed up right now. GTX 1650S might be 20k or more.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 3, 2021)

is the 9400f still relevant in 2021 for gaming,esp. if it can be bought for 11k or less?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> is the 9400f still relevant in 2021 for gaming,esp. if it can be bought for 11k or less?


Kind of, but if buying new, better get i5 10400F for 13.5k. Its just a great CPU for that price considering R5 3600 is 17k most of the times now.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 8, 2021)

@Extreme Gamer 5950X is in stock now
*www.primeabgb.com/buy-online-price...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=AMD_5950x_5900x


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 8, 2021)

**** I overpaid by 2k...per piece...

Got delivery today.

*[IMG]*imgur.com/a/CoG7BlM[img]



https://imgur.com/a/CoG7BlM


----------



## quicky008 (May 8, 2021)

is it a good idea to buy amazon renewed products?I would like to order this from amazon:

*www.amazon.in/CERTIFIED-REFURBISHE...0b034&pd_rd_wg=4RWY0&pd_rd_i=B07F8RMWGV&psc=1
Are these renewed products as good as original or are they likely to be defective?Will amazon give me a refund if i am not satisfied with its quality?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2021)

I bought Fiio Q1 Mark 2 as renewed. hasnt failed me till now 2 years and counting


----------



## shreeux (May 9, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought Fiio Q1 Mark 2 as renewed. hasnt failed me till now 2 years and counting


It's only for Apple product?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2021)

shreeux said:


> It's only for Apple product?


No? Works on windows Mac Linux android


----------



## aby geek (May 16, 2021)

Which is a better suggestion at 38-40k between 5800x, 3900x or 11700k?

And 5700g finally got tested. Which gpu does this performance equal to?
Super Tiny RYZEN 5700G Gaming Build! The Most Pow…:


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Which is a better suggestion at 38-40k between 5800x, 3900x or 11700k?
> 
> And 5700g finally got tested. Which gpu does this performance equal to?
> Super Tiny RYZEN 5700G Gaming Build! The Most Pow…:


5800X for gaming
3900X for productivity

Only good Intel CPUs are the cheaper SKUs, like i5 11400 & even i7 11700 is ok in terms of CPU price but mobo price will push up the overall cost. Early budget B560 mobo VRM reviews put it in a bad spot even for power limit removed i5 which consumes like 125W.


----------



## funskar (May 22, 2021)

recommend any good monitor in 24,27 inch as my old monitro got kaput after  8 years


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2021)

funskar said:


> recommend any good monitor in 24,27 inch as my old monitro got kaput after  8 years


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.185969/


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2021)

funskar said:


> recommend any good monitor in 24,27 inch as my old monitro got kaput after  8 years


If you want one of the best 27", get LG 27GN950. Great monitor overall.

Fill that questionnaire & create a new thread at its place: TVs / Monitors


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2021)

funskar said:


> recommend any good monitor in 24,27 inch as my old monitro got kaput after  8 years


*www.amazon.in/Acer-Nitro-VG270P-Ga...g-free gaming with a rapid 144Hz refresh rate.


----------



## aby geek (May 29, 2021)

*techdreams.co.in/product-category/gaming-pc/extreme/Discovered this youtuber's website today. Other than the fact that they are using inno3d gpu do you see any redfalgs?
Their gpu page has decent prices but everything is out of stock right now.

They are selling the zotac magnus one barebone with 3070 for 142k but they said in their review video that they only have 10pcs.


----------



## funskar (Aug 13, 2021)

someone rcmnd a decent cooler for i5 11600k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2021)

funskar said:


> someone rcmnd a decent cooler for i5 11600k


NH U12S or NH D15


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2021)

funskar said:


> someone rcmnd a decent cooler for i5 11600k


Noctua NH D15 - 8.5k
or Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin III - 7.5k
or ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k
Do check for available brackets & stuff.


----------



## funskar (Aug 15, 2021)

thanks will get one of them but read arctic freezer has brackets issue .. hoq abt Deepcool GAMMAXX 400 Pro
recently bought 11 5600k with mobo ram n all looking to upgrade psu n cabinet too later diwali will add an graphic card.

i m already having cm haf x case more than 8 year old n 2yrs old antec ne550 80+ psu .. should i change psu or let it be..
bcoz i m shifting my 2400g rig to my office so i can change on psu


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 15, 2021)

funskar said:


> thanks will get one of them but read arctic freezer has brackets issue .. hoq abt Deepcool GAMMAXX 400 Pro
> recently bought 11 5600k with mobo ram n all looking to upgrade psu n cabinet too later diwali will add an graphic card.
> 
> i m already having cm haf x case more than 8 year old n 2yrs old antec ne550 80+ psu .. should i change psu or let it be..
> bcoz i m shifting my 2400g rig to my office so i can change on psu


Deepcool gammaxx 400 pro with 2 fans is good for its price, definitely enough for 5600X non-OC as a 5600X consumes like 90W at sustained 100% CPU load vs say 130-140W of 11600K.


----------



## funskar (Aug 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Deepcool gammaxx 400 pro with 2 fans is good for its price, definitely enough for 5600X non-OC as a 5600X consumes like 90W at sustained 100% CPU load vs say 130-140W of 11600K.


ok.. thank's bro .. btw arctic freezer has brackets issue..


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2021)

funskar said:


> ok.. thank's bro .. btw arctic freezer has brackets issue..


That's why I mentioned looking about it. You must also look for clearances & stuff as well when buying a cooler, esp something as big as NH D15.


----------



## funskar (Aug 17, 2021)

tell abt psu shud get 650 one or or i have neo 550w 80+ antec


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 17, 2021)

funskar said:


> tell abt psu shud get 650 one or or i have neo 550w 80+ antec


Specs of PC post purchase?


----------



## funskar (Aug 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Specs of PC post purchase?


i5 11600k asus b560m pluf tuf wifi +15g ram +cooler in fut year end will add gpu ..
​


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 17, 2021)

funskar said:


> i5 11600k asus b560m pluf tuf wifi +15g ram +cooler in fut year end will add gpu ..
> ​


For now, your current PSU should be fine. If you opt for GPUs needing more than say 180-200W, better get a new PSU as well. Corsair CV650 should suffice for 3060/3060Ti or even 3070. But 3080 needs a 750W PSU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> For now, your current PSU should be fine. If you opt for GPUs needing more than say 180-200W, better get a new PSU as well. Corsair CV650 should suffice for 3060/3060Ti or even 3070. But 3080 needs a 750W PSU.


Isn't corsair CV series worse than their CXx5x series(2017 white label version)? For someone going to get RTX3060 card it is better to go for at least tier B psu in linustechtips psu tier list.
@chimera201


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Isn't corsair CV series worse than their CXx5x series(2017 white label version)? For someone going to get RTX3060 card it is better to go for at least tier B psu in linustechtips psu tier list.
> @chimera201


CX has been MIA post-2020 lockdown. Tell me where can you find CX these days, I'll surely recommend that. So among other bronze rated ones, CV is still good enough for most people. I mean, Gigabyte has exploding PSUs in the market.

PSU prices have sadly increased a lot & many good options are expensive or just out of stock. A 80+ Gold 650W+ tier B will at least cost 7k+ these days, but yes better to get that.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 18, 2021)

If you are going to get RTX 3060 at current prices sure you can spend 7K on a PSU...


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 18, 2021)

Is it a better idea to go for 6600xt rather than 3060? It reportedly offers much better performance than 3060 and costs nearly the same (~50k).


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Is it a better idea to go for 6600xt rather than 3060? It reportedly offers much better performance than 3060 and costs nearly the same (~50k).


Not much better performance, its similar.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Is it a better idea to go for 6600xt rather than 3060? It reportedly offers much better performance than 3060 and costs nearly the same (~50k).


Small sellers will likely give you a good deal. I have seen 3060Ti LHR for as low as 60k recently, goes OOS soon for sure. Check compify, elitehubs, sphinx, clarion, etc as well.
Inno3d GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Twin X2 OC LHR 8GB GDDR6 256-bit Gaming Graphics Card


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 18, 2021)

^on md its selling for 67k!
To think it was only 41k last year around this time


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> ^on md its selling for 67k!
> To think it was only 41k last year around this time


Sad times indeed to be a gamer, even a console one


----------



## funskar (Aug 19, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Noctua NH D15 - 8.5k
> or Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin III - 7.5k
> or ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k
> Do check for available brackets & stuff.


*www.amazon.in/ARCTIC-Freezer-Esports-Duo-Configuration/dp/B07MJGNJB3?th=1 its in budget but issue of bracket not availble with prime n md.. other are abv 7k


----------



## funskar (Aug 19, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> For now, your current PSU should be fine. If you opt for GPUs needing more than say 180-200W, better get a new PSU as well. Corsair CV650 should suffice for 3060/3060Ti or even 3070. But 3080 needs a 750W PSU.


how is antec vp650plus n 650m compare to corsair one
getting cv650 for 4900 n 750 for 6200


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2021)

funskar said:


> how is antec vp650plus n 650m compare to corsair one
> getting cv650 for 4900 n 750 for 6200


There is no point of getting a 750W bronze PSU. If components need anywhere close to that much power, better invest in gold rated ones. CV650 at under 5k is good for mid-range GPUs, like upto 3060/3060Ti, if you want. But better spend more for a better PSU if you can, will be better, liek Tier B gold rated ones:
PSU Tier List

Amazon.in: Buy SilverStone Viva 650 Gold 650W 80 Plus Non-Modular ATX SMPS Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews & Ratings
This seems to be a new launch, is a Tier B one for a great deal. IMO get this over CV650, worth it. Non-modular though, unlike some higher-priced ones, like CM MWE 650 Gold for ~7k.

650W will suffice upto RTX 3070. Better get 750W gold for something higher, just to be safe.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2021)

funskar said:


> *www.amazon.in/ARCTIC-Freezer-Esports-Duo-Configuration/dp/B07MJGNJB3?th=1 its in budget but issue of bracket not availble with prime n md.. other are abv 7k


Look at this:
Buy Online DeepCool AS500 PLUS WH Single Tower CPU Cooler R-AS500-WHNLMP-G - in India
Make sure you buy the 2 fan version.

Has good thermal performance for the price:
Deepcool AS500 Review


----------



## funskar (Aug 20, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Look at this:
> Buy Online DeepCool AS500 PLUS WH Single Tower CPU Cooler R-AS500-WHNLMP-G - in India
> Make sure you buy the 2 fan version.
> 
> ...


thnx


----------



## funskar (Aug 20, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> There is no point of getting a 750W bronze PSU. If components need anywhere close to that much power, better invest in gold rated ones. CV650 at under 5k is good for mid-range GPUs, like upto 3060/3060Ti, if you want. But better spend more for a better PSU if you can, will be better, liek Tier B gold rated ones:
> PSU Tier List
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy SilverStone Viva 650 Gold 650W 80 Plus Non-Modular ATX SMPS Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews & Ratings
> ...


thnx

Nex month will change my cabby from haf x to any new one under 5-6k . looking for 215 lian li


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2021)

funskar said:


> thnx
> 
> Nex month will change my cabby from haf x to any new one under 5-6k . looking for 215 lian li


Lian Li 215 is great for under 6k. MDcomputers has it for 5.5k.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2021)

today as i was checking amazon for pc cabinets i found that there are 2 models of Corsair SPEC 01 for sale-one was the plane old version with a red LED fan and another one that apparently comes with a RGB fan!

But i couldn't find any info on the RGB variant of this cabinet after a bit of googling-corsair's official website has no info on it either.

Does anyone know whether a variant of SPEC 01 with RGB fan does exist or not?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 23, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> today as i was checking amazon for pc cabinets i found that there are 2 models of Corsair SPEC 01 for sale-one was the plane old version with a red LED fan and another one that apparently comes with a RGB fan!
> 
> But i couldn't find any info on the RGB variant of this cabinet after a bit of googling-corsair's official website has no info on it either.
> 
> Does anyone know whether a variant of SPEC 01 with RGB fan does exist or not?


I think earlier SPEC 01 had a blue LED variant as well. Anyways, RGB variants with 2 fans seem to exist in amazon, not the best choice for 4k though. Normal SPEC 01 used to be under 3k.

This has 4x 120mm fans pre-installed at 4.2k.
Ant Esports ICE-511MT Auto RGB (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet With Tempered Glass Side Panel And Controller (Black)

MSI MAG Forge 100M is sometimes close to 4k.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 25, 2021)

whats strange is that even though a version of spec 01 with RGB fans apparently exists,no info (including reviews,unboxing videos etc) is available anywhere on the internet on this particular variant-even on corsair's official website.


----------



## funskar (Aug 25, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Lian Li 215 is great for under 6k. MDcomputers has it for 5.5k.


yeah.. i had sorted it out.. for 5.5k mdcomputers has 205


----------



## funskar (Aug 25, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Specs of PC post purchase?


will post all once i buy a cabby.. everything new.. from monitor to rig


----------



## funskar (Aug 25, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> There is no point of getting a 750W bronze PSU. If components need anywhere close to that much power, better invest in gold rated ones. CV650 at under 5k is good for mid-range GPUs, like upto 3060/3060Ti, if you want. But better spend more for a better PSU if you can, will be better, liek Tier B gold rated ones:
> PSU Tier List
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy SilverStone Viva 650 Gold 650W 80 Plus Non-Modular ATX SMPS Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews & Ratings
> ...


after dscnt getting this for 5.7k .. or shud add another 1.3k more n get mwe 650gold


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> whats strange is that even though a version of spec 01 with RGB fans apparently exists,no info (including reviews,unboxing videos etc) is available anywhere on the internet on this particular variant-even on corsair's official website.



looks like a India specific version


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2021)

funskar said:


> after dscnt getting this for 5.7k .. or shud add another 1.3k more n get mwe 650gold


MWE 650 Gold is modular, viva 650 isn't, hence its cheap. So more cables to manage at the back of cabinet & lot of loose wires which you aren't using. So, your call if you want modular or not. Silverstone is a big brand as well, not as big as CM, but makes far better PSUs than el cheapo brands.


----------



## funskar (Aug 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> MWE 650 Gold is modular, viva 650 isn't, hence its cheap. So more cables to manage at the back of cabinet & lot of loose wires which you aren't using. So, your call if you want modular or not. Silverstone is a big brand as well, not as big as CM, but makes far better PSUs than el cheapo brands.


modular will look neat..


----------



## funskar (Aug 26, 2021)

ordered ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo msgd the seller.. seller replied we will send u all brackets and fittings if still it doesnt fit then u can return it


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2021)

funskar said:


> ordered ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo msgd the seller.. seller replied we will send u all brackets and fittings if still it doesnt fit then u can return it


Why write stuff in such small font, lol


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2021)

funskar said:


> ordered ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo msgd the seller.. seller replied we will send u all brackets and fittings if still it doesnt fit then u can return it


Oh that is good. Who is the seller?


----------



## funskar (Aug 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Why write stuff in such small font, lol


 the model i copied from amazon n its small font carried on


----------



## funskar (Aug 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Oh that is good. Who is the seller?


Scorpzon Trading Pvt. Ltd.


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2021)

funskar said:


> the model i copied from amazon n its small font carried on



use ctrl+shift+v


----------



## funskar (Aug 27, 2021)

topgear said:


> use ctrl+shift+v


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 27, 2021)

quick question:does one need to remove any installed optical drive before attempting to take off the front panel of a cabinet? (model spec 01 corsair)


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 27, 2021)

do u mean unplug the front i/o panel  from mobo?


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 27, 2021)

u mean this?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 27, 2021)

no,i was talking about removing the entire front panel (or the front fascia) from the cabinet itself  (as shown in the the photo above). 

In my cabinet it doesn't budge even after attempting to pull it from the bottom-i was wondering whether it was due to an optical drive that's currently present in one of its 5.25 " drive bays or not.I dont want to apply too much force and then end up damaging something.


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 27, 2021)

i think u might need to remove the usb to remove it or it will come off  as u remove the front panel, gonna give u the link the removing of front panel is at 5:30


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> quick question:does one need to remove any installed optical drive before attempting to take off the front panel of a cabinet? (model spec 01 corsair)


Yes, ODD have to be removed.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 28, 2021)

What you do to your old components when you upgrade computer/laptop components? RAM, HDD, Graphics Card, Motherboard etc?


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 28, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> What you do to your old components when you upgrade computer/laptop components? RAM, HDD, Graphics Card, Motherboard etc?


do u seem to have old parts or are u asking out of curiosity?


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 29, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> do u seem to have old parts or are u asking out of curiosity?


Yes. One part as of now. And other parts in 2-3 years.


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 29, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Yes. One part as of now. And other parts in 2-3 years.


if its working give it to someone who will surely make use of it, or just organize and store ,Idk if u have any recycling centers near by u can go there if its trash i hope they wont just dump it somewhere
or u can make something artistic or useful out of it.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> What you do to your old components when you upgrade computer/laptop components? RAM, HDD, Graphics Card, Motherboard etc?



Why not put on olx, FB marketplace for sell ...


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 18, 2021)

I need urgent 120mm case fan.
Cabinet fans are vibrating whole cabinet + desk.
I broke 1 blade of case fan while dust cleaning.
(Computer cleaning is very difficult and time consuming process,
How do you all do it?)
Value for money long lasting case fans needed.
Requirements - budget 1 fan should cost around 200-300
Pack of 2 to 4 120 mm case fans
Non LED, RGB whatever but value for money.

+ Need 1 splitter too.

Deepcool RS120 FS 120mm PWM Fan pack of 1
And pack of 3.
What do I get inside the box? Single fan is for ₹400 and pack of 3 is ₹100 more?

Or should I buy proper CFM fan?.
It's regular pc but


----------



## rockfella (Oct 18, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I need urgent 120mm case fan.
> Cabinet fans are vibrating whole cabinet + desk.
> I broke 1 wing of case fan while dust cleaning.
> (Computer cleaning is very difficult and time consuming process,
> ...


I use a blower for 5/10 secs from 6" away.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I need urgent 120mm case fan.
> Cabinet fans are vibrating whole cabinet + desk.
> I broke 1 wing of case fan while dust cleaning.
> (Computer cleaning is very difficult and time consuming process,
> ...


I bought this...Awesome
1899/-

STANLEY STPT600 600W Variable Speed Blower


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> It's regular pc but


If it's just a regular PC, why do you need this many fans?
Mine is a home/office PC. It has just one intake fan. When I use Bluestacks it hits highest temperature of low/mid 60s even during summer.
Keeping the CPU fan clean would bring down the temperature atleast ~5%.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 18, 2021)

rockfella said:


> I use a blower for 5/10 secs from 6" away.


Leaf blower you mean?


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 18, 2021)

u should clean the cpu-heatsink-fan mainly ,maybe u can seperate heatsink from the fan  like on intel stock fans, if its temperature problem ,replace the thermal paste  prolly 3 year gap in between replacements


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 18, 2021)

nac said:


> If it's just a regular PC, why do you need this many fans?
> Mine is a home/office PC. It has just one intake fan. When I use Bluestacks it hits highest temperature of low/mid 60s even during summer.
> Keeping the CPU fan clean would bring down the temperature atleast ~5%.


I think. If I purchase led fan then I need to replace both front case fan.
If fans are non led then I will only replace 1.
If fans are that good then I will replace all 3 fans in pc. + I will add 1 extra if possible.
Regular pc + non air condition room + Power substation (transformers) on ground floor. So room temperature always high +2-3 degree from normal. Though existing 3 fans are enough. Even after 1 fan blade broke and later stopped working.
But still.


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 19, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I need urgent 120mm case fan.
> Cabinet fans are vibrating whole cabinet + desk.
> I broke 1 wing of case fan while dust cleaning.
> (Computer cleaning is very difficult and time consuming process,
> ...


*www.amazon.in/Ant-Esports-Superflo...=1&keywords=pc+case+fan&qid=1634661213&sr=8-3


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 19, 2021)

sumit05 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Ant-Esports-Superflo...=1&keywords=pc+case+fan&qid=1634661213&sr=8-3


Little high on price.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 20, 2021)

www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/masterfan-pro-120-af/

I purchased this same model for around ₹600, prices are also increased and oos.
That MasterFan Pro 120, 3 fans series bundle was around ₹1500. primeabgb local shop.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 16, 2021)

I was thinking of installing a 120gb ssd in my system. But prices seem a bit high right now, with products from reputable brands costing 2.3k or more.

I found a 120 gb PNY ssd selling for 1.6k on amazon - however it doesn't seem like a popular brand.

Is this model worth buying? Who handles rma for pny in India?

Please check the link for more details.Pny ssd


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 16, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> I was thinking of installing a 120gb ssd in my system. But prices seem a bit high right now, with products from reputable brands costing 2.3k or more.
> 
> I found a 120 gb PNY ssd selling for 1.6k on amazon - however it doesn't seem like a popular brand.
> 
> ...



120gb size not recommended.
After installing os and most softwares you use, less than 50gb will remain. It's your choice.

You should have tried Flipkart big billion day Amazon great Indian festival sale in October.

I got crucial mx500 500gb SATA SSD for approx ₹4600 using in very old laptop.

I will recommend to buy m.2 SSD good speed at good price.
Others will guide you for choosing good m.2 SSD.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 17, 2021)

Not interested in m. 2,looking for sata drive only. 

That ssd will be used only for windows installation. Other large programs will be installed on secondary hdds.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Not interested in m. 2,looking for sata drive only.
> 
> That ssd will be used only for windows installation. Other large programs will be installed on secondary hdds.





> Modern motherboards use SATA III which maxes out at a throughput of 600MB/s (or 300MB/s for SATA II, in which case, it’s time to upgrade). Via that connection, most SSDs will provide Read/Write speeds in the neighborhood of 530/500 MB/s. For comparison, a 7200 RPM SATA drive manages around 100MB/s depending on age, condition, and level of fragmentation. NVMe drives, on the other hand, provide write speeds as high as 3500MB/s for Gen 3 and 5000MB/s for Gen 4. That’s 7x over SATA SSDs and as much as 35x over spinning HDDs!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2021)

@shreeux Those 300/400/500/3500MB/s speeds are for sequential speeds of ssd which have no relevance with typical operating system/software performance for which random 4k read write speeds matter the most & those you won't find in even 3 digits(aka 100MB/s or more) for both of them. For reference, probably the best NVMe ssd, samsung 970 pro has random 4k read speed of less than 70MB/s.





@quicky008


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 17, 2021)

i tried installing a large game on a 120gb ssd and the installer slowed down to a crawl and the estimated time for completion was shown as >1 hour.
whereas when i installed the same game on a 1tb hdd,it installed in a little under 10 mins!

This means SSDs are still way behind when it comes to random write speeds.

BTW can i go ahead and get the PNY 120GB ssd? is it reliable?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> i tried installing a large game on a 120gb ssd and the installer slowed down to a crawl and the estimated time for completion was shown as >1 hour.
> whereas when i installed the same game on a 1tb hdd,it installed in a little under 10 mins!
> 
> This means SSDs are still way behind when it comes to random write speeds.
> ...


That sounds like either:

1. A bad SSD. This could be for various reasons such as poor firmware, bad microcontroller design, no DRAM or SLC buffer, worn out memory (possible with old SSDs) etc.
2. A very specific case where for some reason your SSD did not have enough free cells, and trimming (zeroing free cells) had not yet happened and each cell which was being reallocated was zeroed at the same time new data was being written to it during installation.  This is because of wear leveling. SSDs like to spread the data as far and wide as possible within the available memory instead of re-writing to the same cells, so the freed up cells need some maintenance, TRIM being an example, to reduce the write times. Smaller SSDs are more likely to face this than larger ones.

Even though it took longer to install the game to your SSD, you'll find that the load times will be significantly faster than the 1TB HDD installation.

Even a shitty QLC with zero buffers will do better on random writes than an HDD. The IOPS on an HDD is in an order of one or two magnitudes lower than the IOPS on an SSD. Even within the limits of the SATA interface.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> This means SSDs are still way behind when it comes to random write speeds.


Something wrong in this case as mentioned above because even the worst ssd has random read write speeds at least 20 times more than hdd.

Seagate 1TB hdd:
*www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/capture009-jpg.124154/


Kingston A400 120gb ssd:
*hddmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Kingston-A400-120GB-Crystal-DiskMark.png


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Something wrong in this case as mentioned above because even the worst ssd has random read write speeds at least 20 times more than hdd.
> 
> Seagate 1TB hdd:
> 
> ...



It really sounds like the cells are being cleared and rewritten with every write operation, instead of scheduled background trimming of unused data.

Would make sense if the data on the disk is being almost constantly modified and somehow in his specific use case the scheduler is not being able to run maintenance on the disk.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It really sounds like the cells are being cleared and rewritten with every write operation, instead of scheduled background trimming of unused data.
> 
> Would make sense if the data on the disk is being almost constantly modified and somehow in his specific use case the scheduler is not being able to run maintenance on the disk.


May be a windows issue especially if OS is old/not updated or too new(windows 11).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> May be a windows issue especially if OS is old/not updated or too new(windows 11).


I can't imagine TRIM failing Windows 8 onwards.

Windows 7 IDK about the service packs but the original version should not have optimisations for SSDs enabled by default. Manually enabling TRIM using fsutils was a thing back then.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 20, 2022)

AMD CPU prices are going down?
Ryzen 5 3500 for 12.8k on Primeabgb
Is this better price considering past prices?
And is this good time to purchase any AMD cpu + motherboard? Or should I wait?
(I can wait for longer time not in hurry  )


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> AMD CPU prices are going down?
> Ryzen 5 3500 for 12.8k on Primeabgb
> Is this better price considering past prices?
> And is this good time to purchase any AMD cpu + motherboard? Or should I wait?
> (I can wait for longer time not in hurry  )


Buy Online Intel Core i3-12100F 12th Gen Alder Lake Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX8071512100F - in India
Better choice, check i3 12100 reviews. Can consider i5 11400F at under 14k as well.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Buy Online Intel Core i3-12100F 12th Gen Alder Lake Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX8071512100F - in India
> Better choice, check i3 12100 reviews. Can consider i5 11400F at under 14k as well.


What about prices going down?
And is it a good time to buy? Or wait more for price correction?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Buy Online Intel Core i3-12100F 12th Gen Alder Lake Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX8071512100F - in India
> Better choice, check i3 12100 reviews. Can consider i5 11400F at under 14k as well.


Intel processors nowadays do seem better from price/performance perspective but what about those looking to keep/run their pc for 5-6 years(or even more) because for intel based systems it is almost certain that once the 3 years warranty is over it is almost impossible to find a decent compatible mobo(processor rarely malfunction nowadays) compared to amd where even today one can buy a good B450 mobo compatible with 1st gen ryzen processors launched in mid 2017.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 21, 2022)

What do you think about ryzen 7000? Will we get them in dec this year or next year?


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 21, 2022)

the prices will be higher than usual if they are making them through tsmc (i think they do) as they increased their prices


aby geek said:


> What do you think about ryzen 7000? Will we get them in dec this year or next year?


but rdna2 apus will provide more fps without gpu


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Intel processors nowadays do seem better from price/performance perspective but what about those looking to keep/run their pc for 5-6 years(or even more) because for intel based systems it is almost certain that once the 3 years warranty is over it is almost impossible to find a decent compatible mobo(processor rarely malfunction nowadays) compared to amd where even today one can buy a good B450 mobo compatible with 1st gen ryzen processors launched in mid 2017.


I don't think most people will upgrade just the CPU. AM4 is at the end of the road, so no point going AMD. Long term support is an issue with Intel for sure but AMD stopped competing, I see them becoming the new Intel of the late 2010s in future (hopefully I'm wrong).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> What about prices going down?
> And is it a good time to buy? Or wait more for price correction?


New tech is coming later this year, but companies start with high end products, then move to lower end. So I'm expecting about 1 year before we see a new budget CPU, Intel or AMD. So if you want something now, get an i3 12100F with a B660 mobo. LGA 1700 is new & next-gen Intel CPUs will use that as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I don't think most people will upgrade just the CPU. AM4 is at the end of the road, so no point going AMD. Long term support is an issue with Intel for sure but AMD stopped competing, I see them becoming the new Intel of the late 2010s in future (hopefully I'm wrong).


Actually I meant to say that mobo has much more chances of malfunctioning especially after 3 years warranty period is over so considering that if someone is not able to purchase a good compatible mobo after 3 years then basically there is no option other than selling the processor & go for a new rig even if it is not required not to mention one might not even get similar config at similar price at that time.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually I meant to say that mobo has much more chances of malfunctioning especially after 3 years warranty period is over so considering that if someone is not able to purchase a good compatible mobo after 3 years then basically there is no option other than selling the processor & go for a new rig even if it is not required not to mention one might not even get similar config at similar price at that time.


At this point, AM4 mobos are going away soon as well. Let's see, post 1 year of Ryzen 7000 how it will be. Intel's 13th gen launching later this year will be LGA 1700 as well. So I don't see that point being an advantage as LGA 1700 mobos should be available for the next 2 years or so easily. If AM5 socket was out, maybe you could have said it might have an advantage. AMD is vague on AM5's long term support as well though.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 22, 2022)

Intel keeps putting out new cpus every 6-7 months-i dont see whats the point in this.That means effectively all of their products esp processors will become obsolete a year or 2 after release as motherboards for these cpus will no longer be available after this time span.

For instance,i bought an i5 9400f in 2019,and despite the fact that its just around 2 years old,decent mobos for these 8th/9th gen cpus have become really scarce in the market already(not available with any popular online retailers either like vedant,md etc).So if the existing mobo goes for a toss and i cant find a suitable replacement,i will have to sell off the cpu and be forced to buy a new one even though i didn't really need it.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Intel keeps putting out new cpus every 6-7 months-i dont see whats the point in this.That means effectively all of their products esp processors will become obsolete a year or 2 after release as motherboards for these cpus will no longer be available after this time span.
> 
> For instance,i bought an i5 9400f in 2019,and despite the fact that its just around 2 years old,decent mobos for these 8th/9th gen cpus have become really scarce in the market already(not available with any popular online retailers either like vedant,md etc).So if the existing mobo goes for a toss and i cant find a suitable replacement,i will have to sell off the cpu and be forced to buy a new one even though i didn't really need it.


Compare to Intel...AMD Best?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 22, 2022)

Truth be told-neither is particularly good right now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> At this point, AM4 mobos are going away soon as well. Let's see, post 1 year of Ryzen 7000 how it will be. Intel's 13th gen launching later this year will be LGA 1700 as well. So I don't see that point being an advantage as LGA 1700 mobos should be available for the next 2 years or so easily. If AM5 socket was out, maybe you could have said it might have an advantage. AMD is vague on AM5's long term support as well though.


I think AMD licensing contract is more flexible allowing mobo manufacturers to keep producing older gen mobos for longer time. Maybe AMD knows that their typical customer base like to upgrade/replace mobo more than processor & it also keeps the customers to their side instead of switching over to intel in case price/performance ratio at that time isn't in their favour(like the current situation).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think AMD licensing contract is more flexible allowing mobo manufacturers to keep producing older gen mobos for longer time. Maybe AMD knows that their typical customer base like to upgrade/replace mobo more than processor & it also keeps the customers to their side instead of switching over to intel in case price/performance ratio at that time isn't in their favour(like the current situation).


For longevity, AMD is definitely better. I myself know 2 people who jumped from Ryzen 2000 to 5000 while upgrading their GPU.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> For longevity, AMD is definitely better. I myself know 2 people who jumped from Ryzen 2000 to 5000 while upgrading their GPU.


Still in RYZEN 5 2600...From *2019 *to till now no issues...in between MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC send to the *service center*

*Let see...How long will run*


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 28, 2022)

how's the rtx 3050 for budget gamers?is it currently overpriced at 44k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> how's the rtx 3050 for budget gamers?is it currently overpriced at 44k?


RTX 3060Ti was supposed to be priced at 35k
3050 is basically a 8GB 1660 Super with RT cores and dlss support


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> RTX 3060Ti was supposed to be priced at 35k
> 3050 is basically a 8GB 1660 Super with RT cores and dlss support


Agreed, but with how situation has evolved, no guarantee it will ever drop back to those levels. Only time will tell how GPUs are priced, crypto crash will help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> RTX 3060Ti was supposed to be priced at 35k
> 3050 is basically a 8GB 1660 Super with RT cores and dlss support


RTX 3060 TI is supposed to be priced at 35k while RTX 3050 at 30k but look at what prices they are priced I mean overpriced.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 28, 2022)

The sub 20k gpu category is virtually extinct now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> RTX 3050 at 30k


Dude, you high? 20k is the max a (G/R)TX XX50 card should go for.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Dude, you high? 20k is the max a (G/R)TX XX50 card should go for.


I think he meant RTX 3060 as that had MSRP of about ~30k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I think he meant RTX 3060 as that had MSRP of about ~30k.


Yes RTX 3060 12GB version should be priced around 35 to 40k not more than this but even this is over priced.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes RTX 3060 12GB version should be priced around 35 to 40k not more than this but even this is over priced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


30k is fine for it as it is 10% slower than older 2070S which was 40k. Sadly no one knows if prices will drop further & by how much. Currently 3060 costs 50k, 6600XT at 55k & 6600 for 46k.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 28, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> 30k is fine for it as it is 10% slower than older 2070S which was 40k. Sadly no one knows if prices will drop further & by how much. Currently 3060 costs 50k, 6600XT at 55k & 6600 for 46k.


i asked someone the price of 3060,he quoted 57k-apparently thats the lowest price that one can get for a 3060 right now.


if cryptomining doesn't stop,it might very well kill off pc gaming,for budget and casual gamers that is.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 28, 2022)

^It is not just the Crypto mining. Chip shortage the another very important issue here. If Nvidia is able to manufacture and push their FE cards to market like normal, then price of rest of the cards will fall immediately. Demand is too high against the supply, scalping is the just the situation created because of this. As per online articles, it will be around 2024 for shortage issue to resolve. As for mining, I have no idea where is this going. It goes down but again it comes up. A Crash can only happen when there is long awaited new etherium launches.
The real issue according to me is, these companies now know regardless of the cost of their product, they will be able to earn profit. Now AMD is turning out be as much evil as Nvidia with their recent launches.


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 28, 2022)

what about retailers faking shortage to sell at higher prices? is this also true? or is it just a hoax?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 28, 2022)

How does a vintage GPU like the GTX 780 compare against intel's Alder Lake IGPUs?

I'm debating whether to stick my old Zotac reference design GTX 780 into an HTPC box with an i5 12400 or to get an i5 12500/12600 depending on availability. AFAIK the GPU doesn't support hardware HEVC decoding and HDMI signals are restricted to up to 4K@24hz/UHD@30hz.

My confusion is on whether I can push a DisplayPort 4K/UHD@60hz signal to my Denon X6700H via a DP-HDMI converter and whether my GPU will struggle to decode HEVC without the presence of a hardware ASIC.

Another thing, between the UHD 730 and the UHD 770 what are the practical differences for my use case? My Vero 4K+ struggles to handle fancy animated subtitles and even full UHD Blu-Rays in certain film scenes (No Time to Die) so I really want to make sure my hardware is able to handle it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2022)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How does a vintage GPU like the GTX 780 compare against intel's Alder Lake IGPUs?
> 
> I'm debating whether to stick my old Zotac reference design GTX 780 into an HTPC box with an i5 12400 or to get an i5 12500/12600 depending on availability. AFAIK the GPU doesn't support hardware HEVC decoding and HDMI signals are restricted to up to 4K@24hz/UHD@30hz.
> 
> ...


GTX 780 hands down, with latest gen i5 I don't think you even need hardware HEVC decoding(gpu only decodes HEVC via hardware, software decoding of any video codec is via processor only). Fancy animated subtitles(aka .ssa/.ass) on certain anime videos can certainly consume a lot of processor power but still I don't think it will pose any issue to any latest gen i5 processor. The processor in Vero 4K is quite weak compared to any latest quad core processor not to mention only 2gb ram when I couldn't get a typical good quality 720p anime clip having the fancy subs effects in op/ed with madvr renderer to play smoothly at 4gb ram in some cases on win 7 years ago.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 29, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> GTX 780 hands down, with latest gen i5 I don't think you even need hardware HEVC decoding(gpu only decodes HEVC via hardware, software decoding of any video codec is via processor only). Fancy animated subtitles(aka .ssa/.ass) on certain anime videos can certainly consume a lot of processor power but still I don't think it will pose any issue to any latest gen i5 processor. The processor in Vero 4K is quite weak compared to any latest quad core processor not to mention only 2gb ram when I couldn't get a typical good quality 720p anime clip having the fancy subs effects in op/ed with madvr renderer to play smoothly at 4gb ram in some cases on win 7 years ago.


Is there a difference in image quality between Intel's decoding and Nvidia's?

And does the difference between UHD 730 and UHD 770 matter?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2022)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Is there a difference in image quality between Intel's decoding and Nvidia's?
> 
> And does the difference between UHD 730 and UHD 770 matter?


If all other "enhancements"(intel graphics driver & nvidia graphics driver have some of them turned on by default) are turned off then there should be zero difference between image quality between intel & nvidia decoding. UHD770 is technically much faster than UHD730 I think but that's like saying hero bicycle is faster than atlas bicycle as both of them will be blown away in speed by any car(aka dedicated graphics card like 1050/equivalent).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 29, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> If all other "enhancements"(intel graphics driver & nvidia graphics driver have some of them turned on by default) are turned off then there should be zero difference between image quality between intel & nvidia decoding. UHD770 is technically much faster than UHD730 I think but that's like saying hero bicycle is faster than atlas bicycle as both of them will be blown away in speed by any car(aka dedicated graphics card like 1050/equivalent).


Makes no difference in HTPC applications right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Makes no difference in HTPC applications right?


Shouldn't be, from what I saw the hardware decoding capabilities of UHD730 & 770 are similar which are anyway going to be irrelevant for software decoding. Other than that, I don't think there are any htpc applications that can make use of the difference between UHD730 & 770.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 30, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Shouldn't be, from what I saw the hardware decoding capabilities of UHD730 & 770 are similar which are anyway going to be irrelevant for software decoding. Other than that, I don't think there are any htpc applications that can make use of the difference between UHD730 & 770.


Thanks, looks like I can go down to an even cheaper CPU if that's the case.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Thanks, looks like I can go down to an even cheaper CPU if that's the case.


Just make sure to test with some high or insane bitrate video clips first to get an idea about processor usage. I will ask on bakabt forum to see if there are some good test anime clips with insane bitrates for HEVC/10 bit h264.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 31, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just make sure to test with some high or insane bitrate video clips first to get an idea about processor usage. I will ask on bakabt forum to see if there are some good test anime clips with insane bitrates for HEVC/10 bit h264.


Testing a CPU means it's wasted cash if it comes to no use


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 31, 2022)

*www.jell.yfish.us/I couldn't find link for 10bit 12bit video samples for testing posted on XDA
*forum.xda-developers.com/t/mx-player-custom-codec-ac3-dts-mlp-truehd-etc.2156254/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2022)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Testing a CPU means it's wasted cash if it comes to no use


I meant testing with current processors you have(laptop,pc, friend laptop etc) & you can then extrapolate based on processor benchmarks.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 2, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I meant testing with current processors you have(laptop,pc, friend laptop etc) & you can then extrapolate based on processor benchmarks.


Hmm, my current build is overkill - 5950X + 6900XT.


----------



## naskar (Feb 25, 2022)

What requirements needed to build a gaming pc?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 26, 2022)

naskar said:


> What requirements needed to build a gaming pc?


Depends on your budget, but you need at least 90k IMO for a decent gaming rig, i3 12100F + RTX3050 + 1080p 144Hz monitor


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2022)

What 1080p monitor has 144hz refresh rate man?
I don't know if I had known I would not have gone with 32GK650F which has 1440p 144Hz.
Can we run it in 1080p but 144Hz refresh rate to decrease the load a GPU and good frames per second right?
If the above setting is possible I will run it in 1080p 144hz refresh rate only but my icons should look small not large as they are hurting my eyes. It used to give me headaches that is the reason I almost stopped playing and also my domestic life has many problems but now decreased though.
I will now play all my purchased games one by one after I get my Graphics card, as I am eagerly waiting for my new RX6600XT to arrive though because of supply chain problems though.
If I had known about these 1080p 144Hz monitors my expenses towards this monitor would have gone down as I would have such a monitor though.
Thanks for pointing out I will definitely try this setting once my GPU arrives. Although I should have gone with AMD Ryzen 5 5600G but was thinking about using that PCIE 4.0 though which would have at least given me a working PC though. Alas I did not thought about this since my age factor.
My friend used to tell me why I am tiring even if I express my frustration also this is the age factor man. We should go accordingly I think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> What 1080p monitor has 144hz refresh rate man?


My Acer YG240Y-S is 1080p, 165Hz.
@omega44-xt has Acer VG240Y-P 1080p, 144Hz (IIRC)


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My Acer YG240Y-S is 1080p, 165Hz.
> @omega44-xt has Acer VG240Y-P 1080p, 144Hz (IIRC)


My VG240Yp has 165Hz option as well, the Ys model just comes with DP cable in box.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 2, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> What 1080p monitor has 144hz refresh rate man?
> I don't know if I had known I would not have gone with 32GK650F which has 1440p 144Hz.
> Can we run it in 1080p but 144Hz refresh rate to decrease the load a GPU and good frames per second right?
> If the above setting is possible I will run it in 1080p 144hz refresh rate only but my icons should look small not large as they are hurting my eyes. It used to give me headaches that is the reason I almost stopped playing and also my domestic life has many problems but now decreased though.
> ...


144hz 1080p monitors can be had at smaller sizes, like 24 inches.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2022)

I am waiting for AFFORDABLE IPS Ultrawides 144Hz monitors. Those are already costly and Indian prices are ever more crazy if the monitor exist in India.
I have started to see Ultrawide gaming monitors on Amazon around 45K but all are VA panels. Is IPS panel production cost that high??


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 12, 2022)

LG Ultra-Gear 24 inches 1920 x 1080 Pixels 144Hz, Native 1ms Full HD LCD Gaming Monitor with Radeon Free-sync TN Panel with Display Port, HDMI, Height Adjust Stand - 24GL650F (Black) *www.amazon.in/dp/B09GW9NS7Q/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_ASPKAGMDAKDY8KX07APT

Lowest price ₹13499


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I am waiting for AFFORDABLE IPS Ultrawides 144Hz monitors. Those are already costly and Indian prices are ever more crazy if the monitor exist in India.
> I have started to see Ultrawide gaming monitors on Amazon around 45K but all are VA panels. Is IPS panel production cost that high??


Go with LG 32GK650F 32inch 144Hz VA panel @ 23.99k

Link: LG Ultragear 80 cm (32 inches) QHD (2K) Gaming Monitor with 144Hz,1ms, Radeon Freesync, Display Port, HDMI x 2-32GK650 *www.amazon.in/dp/B07FLGR2PN/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_EJF18ZMWM5FP8ED0N3JF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

VA is best of both worlds ( TN & IPS)

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 12, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> LG Ultra-Gear 24 inches 1920 x 1080 Pixels 144Hz, Native 1ms Full HD LCD Gaming Monitor with Radeon Free-sync TN Panel with Display Port, HDMI, Height Adjust Stand - 24GL650F (Black) Amazon.in
> 
> Lowest price ₹13499


TN panel, easy avoid. Finally its IPS variant is in India though
Amazon.in


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with LG 32GK650F 32inch 144Hz VA panel @ 23.99k
> 
> Link: LG Ultragear 80 cm (32 inches) QHD (2K) Gaming Monitor with 144Hz,1ms, Radeon Freesync, Display Port, HDMI x 2-32GK650 Amazon.in
> 
> ...


I am only looking for Ultrawide at this point. Also not interested in VA panel because of ghosting issues during gaming.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I am only looking for Ultrawide at this point. Also not interested in VA panel because of ghosting issues during gaming.


VA panel is best of both worlds (TN & IPS)

I don't see any ghosting or bleeding in my monitor.
You might rather see the 27inch IPS monitors from LG Ultragear.
Or
There are 4k monitors but they are super costly. I noticed one put for sale in olx for 50k a piece and I thought that it was overpriced but when I looked for that range in LG site then I noticed how much they are priced and they are usually for video editing Boyz.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> VA panel is best of both worlds (TN & IPS)
> 
> I don't see any ghosting or bleeding in my monitor.
> You might rather see the 27inch IPS monitors from LG Ultragear.
> ...


What monitor are you using and What kind of games you play ? Ghosting will be visible in fast paced games like CSGO or Rocket League.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> What monitor are you using and What kind of games you play ? Ghosting will be visible in fast paced games like CSGO or Rocket League.


LG 32GK650F 32inch VA panel
And I don't play either of the games.
Mine is only RPGs.
Recently bought it via OLX for 20k
And its brilliant.
I am using a F&D Sound Bar for sound.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 14, 2022)

Look at hardware unboxed channel for good monitor reviews. To be honest, most monitors nowadays are good, Id focus more on warranty availability if your monitor is above 20k.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 14, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Look at hardware unboxed channel for good monitor reviews. To be honest, most monitors nowadays are good, Id focus more on warranty availability if your monitor is above 20k.


There is GoWarranty.in for warranty
Anyone tried it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 14, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> VA panel is best of both worlds (TN & IPS)
> 
> I don't see any ghosting or bleeding in my monitor.
> You might rather see the 27inch IPS monitors from LG Ultragear.
> ...


VA is NOT the best of both worlds. IPS panels are easily the most balanced panels for most people because of better response times & colour coverage than VA. IPS bleed vs darks getting crushed in VA, choose a poison. The only VA panel which is better than IPS ones is the QLED one in old Samsung Odyssey G7 with 2K 240Hz. But maybe it was expensive, as new Odyssey monitors have dropped VA panels in favour of IPS. LG 32GK650F is surely one of the good VA panels & most people will be happy with it, but that panel is few years old & newer IPS panels are even better.

Right now OLED is the top panel that has everything except longevity (those burn ins).


----------

